# Rhein-Main-Thread



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin.
Da es ja schon den Köln-DD-etc-thread gibt, dachte ich mir aufgrund der steigenden Anzahl der Trialer im Großraum Rhein-main Gebiet, dass es sinnvoll wäre auch für unsere szene einen eigenen thread zu gründen.
Hier kann jeder reinschreiben wo und wann was abgeht.
Vielleicht klappt dann öfter mal ein meeting mit mehreren trialern aus der region ohne ständige sms und telefoniererei.

LG Max


----------



## stonebreaker (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Freunde und Trialer des Rhein-Main-Gebietes,

hiermit weihe ich den Rhein-Main-Thread, mit dem ersten festen Termin, ein.

Also der Max und meine Wenigkeit werden morgen ab um 4 am Mallakoff in der schönen Stadt Mainz trainiren gehen. Schlechtes Wetter gibt es net, nur die falsche Kleidung (ich hoffe das bis morgen meine Schuhe wieder trocken sind)! 
Also kommet in Scharen und genießt das Spektakel!

Liebe Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (7. Oktober 2009)

Euren Termin hab ich leider knapp verpasst. Besteht den Interesse an einer kleinen "After Work Darmstadt Session" Freitag Nachmittag? Ich muss mir mal die Spots zeigen lassen bräuchte jmd Ortskundigen. Max du hast eh frei also lass uns das Freitag machen . 15 Uhr? 16Uhr?  Schreibt bescheid. 

Grüße Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Oktober 2009)

@max²: geht klar, binsch dabei. soll cih dich daheim abholen?? 15uhr?? wo klären wir per tele oder icq.

also
15:30uhr darmstadt am freitag den 09.10.2009 bei den spots am schlossplatz.....heißt der schlossplatz?? glaube schon.

gruß Max


----------



## stonebreaker (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## TrialerPhil (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk das ich auch dabei bin! =)


----------



## TrialerPhil (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin heute 100% dabei! *freu*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen, liebe Trialisten.
Heute starten alex, ingo und meine wenigkeit eine session im Felsenmeer. 
es gibt crazy bike stunts, atemberaubene akrobatik, und zirkusreife darbietungen zu bestaunen, aber nicht bei uns, da müsst ihr in den Zirkus.
 bei uns gibts einfach nur raw sports, baby. wers dabei??

14uhr parkplatz oben felsenmeer

wer nicht kommt, hat jetzt schon verloren.


----------



## TrialerPhil (11. Oktober 2009)

ich kann net kommen... =(
mich will keiner fahren -.-


----------



## MaxTTH (14. Oktober 2009)

Jungs wie man merkt habe ich zur Zeit immernoch sehr viel zu tun aber dennoch: 

-Freitag wieder in Darmstadt? oder 
-Samstag Morgens in Mainz? oder 
-Sonntag whatever es ist WE und ich bin da ..

für Mainz bräuchte ich wieder einen der die Spots kennt .. Ich würd auch gerne mal ein paar Sachen filmen also wenn jmd eine Hand frei hat. Macht mal Vorschläge. 

Grüße
Max
_____________________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## siede. (14. Oktober 2009)

Samstag Mainz - wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (14. Oktober 2009)

Darmstadt geht auf jedenfall! bei den anderen bräuchte ich einen der mich nitnehmen kann...   dann wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Oktober 2009)

alex und ich ich fahren freitag mittag übers WE nach Köln. aber nächste woche gehts wieder mega steil


----------



## MaxTTH (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde Morgen Mittag wieder in Darmstadt fahren gehen und die City checken. Um 15:28 kommt mein Zug am HBF an und von da an ab durch die Stadt. Ca 3 Stunden plane ich  wer Lust hat trialt mit 
Grüße Max
___________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## MaxTTH (16. Oktober 2009)

Heute ist wegen schlechtem Wetter abgesagt .. kennt sich jmd in Mainz aus für morgen? ansonsten geh ich in DA aufs hr ...


----------



## TrialerPhil (17. Oktober 2009)

ich kenn mich nur in DA aus!


----------



## TrialerPhil (17. Oktober 2009)

ich werde nachher mal eine runde in DA fahren! (wenn es net wieder pisst wie sau-.-)
@ MaxTTH, kannst Dich ja mal melden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (19. Oktober 2009)

kleine änderung^^
moin gehts ins Felsenmeer! so zwischen 12-13 uhr solls losgehen...
wie immer am oberen Parkplatz!

Gruß Philipp und Ingo


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab meine login daten wieder! also, morgen gehts ins meer! phlipper hats ja schon gesagt!

gruß ingo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Oktober 2009)

zu früh. kann frühestens um 15uhr oben sein. muss vorher zur uni.
und da ich dann eh in mainz bin, kann man das ja verbinden.......ich fahre morgen in mainz......ca. 15-15.30 malakoff.


----------



## TrialerPhil (20. Oktober 2009)

@Max, ich hab garnet gewusst das mainz so viel steine hat 
Felsenmeer war heute richtig cool mit euch!! un Top Wetter


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Oktober 2009)

so siehts aus....;-)

also morgen idstein 15uhr kanns wieder steil gehen.


----------



## TrialerPhil (20. Oktober 2009)

Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Oktober 2009)

yo boyz from the hood, gotta date 4 u bitches

heute idstein 14uhr
morgen felsenmeer 14uhr

babam. con las boost de la muerte.


----------



## TrialerPhil (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin moin ab 13:30 im felsenmeer! =)


----------



## stonebreaker (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey.
Ich wollte morgen eine kleine Runde in Mainz drehen.Ich wäre dann so ab 15.30 Uhr am Malakoff. Also einfach kommen und Spaß ham ne?!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2009)

frankfurt 13uhr hauptwache......ghettostyletodestrial in der city.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (1. November 2009)

kann nachher leider net kommen!  -.-


----------



## MaxTTH (4. November 2009)

Hey jungs,

wie siehts aus am Wochenende in Mainz? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust .. Samstags? sagt mal an wies aussieht!

Grüße Max 
____________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## stonebreaker (4. November 2009)

hey!
Ich bin am Samstag dabei.
12 Uhr Mainz Mallakof?

Alex


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2009)

yeees. guter plan. bin dabei. ;-) mainz rockzz.


----------



## hillo123 (5. November 2009)

wer hat lust am samstag in darmstadt was zu machen?


----------



## TrialerPhil (5. November 2009)

ich wär in darmstadt dabei =)


----------



## Peter S. (5. November 2009)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> ich wär in darmstadt dabei =)



ich vl. auch phil 
aber nur wenns wetter passt


----------



## voytec (5. November 2009)

maja und ich sind auch dabei 

bis dann


----------



## stonebreaker (5. November 2009)

Moin moin, 
lasst doch alle mal in mz treffen.
Ist doch viel cooler als zwei treffen in mainz und darmstadt.
Liegt doch sowieso umme Ecke.
Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (6. November 2009)

kann aber nur nach DA kommen


----------



## TrialerPhil (6. November 2009)

Ich bin am Sa. ab 13:00 Uhr am Schloss-Spielplatz (blumenkübel)


----------



## voytec (6. November 2009)

also morgen 12:00 malakoff !


----------



## siede. (6. November 2009)

Hat einer der Mainzer zufällig "Fuse Prince" Handschuhe?... damit ich mir eventuell die Größe anschaun kann... oder sind alle Handschuhe - was die Größe angeht - gleich? (was ich stark bezweifle, also tendiere ich eher zu ersteren)

Achja, versuche morgen zu kommen, Chancen stehen 50/50


----------



## MaxTTH (11. November 2009)

Jo Mainz,
ich hab Morgen frei und würde mainz besuchen, wenn mich jmd rumführen kann natürlich. Morgens, Mittags mir egal. Max ich zähl auf dich du alter Sportstudent ... ala hop 
Grüße Max
___________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## stonebreaker (11. November 2009)

Ich wäre dabei. Kann aber erst ab 15 Uhr.Also wenns euch nix ausmacht 

15.00 Uhr Mallakof.

Mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2009)

hab bis 17uhr uni. wird somit nix. erst am WE wieder


----------



## TrialerPhil (11. November 2009)

wäre morgen (Do. 12.11.2009) mal ne runde in DA gefahren 
will einer mit?!?  *lieb guck*


----------



## stonebreaker (11. November 2009)

Ey Flipper,

Du machst mich fertig! Setz dich in die Bahn und komm nach Mainz!

Ach übrigens packt Regenklamotten ein, es regnet zu 75% !

Also wie siehts aus? Wer kommt? Max TTH ich rechne fest mit dir! Ich mache 

extra früher Feierabend!

Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (11. November 2009)

ich bin sowas von blank -.- keen geld mehr den monat...
nur jahreskarte nach DA von mama xD


----------



## MaxTTH (11. November 2009)

Ich komme wenn jmd da ist  aber mich müsste jmd vom HBFin Mainz abholen .. ich hab doch keinen Plan wo da was ist ... 
Ich käme mit dem Zug um 15:11 Uhr an!
Sagt mal bescheid ob das möglich ist!

Grüße


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. November 2009)

yoyoyo. dies geht raus an die rhein-main crew. was geht morgen??
übelst steil hoffe ich.
ab 13uhr. location egal


----------



## TrialerPhil (14. November 2009)

morgen (heute) geht---> Darmstadt ab 13:00 Uhr am schloß Spielplatz!
wer is alles dabei??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. November 2009)

alex et moi gehen um 13 in mainz steil. malakoff


----------



## TrialerPhil (16. November 2009)

morgen (17.11.2009) 13:30 Uhr in Darmstadt am theater unter der überdachung... =)
wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## TrialerPhil (17. November 2009)

am Do. (19.11.2009) 13:30 Uhr in Darmstadt am theater unter der überdachung...?!!?
kommt einer mit oder muss ich wieder alleine Trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (18. November 2009)

Jo Flipper,

wie wärs Freitag selbe Uhrzeit, selber Spot? dann ist meine neue Digicam da und ich hab Zeit 

Grüße  Max
___________________
www.T-T-H.de
www.Bikecorner24.de


----------



## TrialerPhil (18. November 2009)

---> am Fr. (20.11.2009) 13:30 Uhr in Darmstadt am theater unter der überdachung...?!!?
Max is auch dabei  (und seine cam auch)


----------



## TrialerPhil (20. November 2009)

Änderung!! wenns wetter so geil bleibt net unter der überdachung... sondern wie sonst auch Spielplatz am schloss =)


----------



## stonebreaker (24. November 2009)

hey Freunde!


Ich werde morgen in Mainz ein bisl steil gehen.Wer Lust hat: Ich bin ab 15.30 am Mallakof!
Falls jemand mitfahren möchte aber net weiß wie man ans mallakof kommt bitte anrufen!

Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (24. November 2009)

morgen (25.11.2009) 15:20 Uhr in Darmstadt am theater unter der überdachung... =)
wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. November 2009)

yoyoyoyoyoyo........WE, was geht ab.

Samstag Mainz Treffpunkt Malakoff um 13uhr
Sonntag???? wer hatn duften vorschlag??


----------



## MaxTTH (26. November 2009)

Du sagst es Max - ab geht das Trialen - mindestens einen Tag bin ich mit euch am Start -> muss Bilder machen mit meinem neuen Skins Zeug und ein kleines Vid drehen  ich würd ja sagen Felsenmeer aber diesmal von unten  ... hab aber eh kein Auto d.h das müssen andere entscheiden 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall irgendwie am Start.

Grüße  Max
___________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2009)

hab mom auch keine karre, also mal schauen


----------



## TrialerPhil (26. November 2009)

ich hab auch kein auto^^
... nurn "Fahrrad" ohne sitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. November 2009)

was gehtn morgen?? keine lust alleine zu fahren
wer fährt morgen wo?


----------



## TrialerPhil (29. November 2009)

Ich vllt in DA... aber nur wenn einer mit kommt


----------



## Michael83 (29. November 2009)

ich wär später in darmstadt dabei, wird bei mir aber frühstens 15uhr


----------



## stonebreaker (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin !


Ich werd morgen eine Runde in Mainz drehen.

Also wer Lust hat, 15.30 Uhr am Mallakof.

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat und net weiß wo das Mallakof ist ruft mich bitte an!

Haut rein!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Dezember 2009)

noch zwei monate.......noch zwei monate..........war heute in höchst fahren. es war furchtbar. nix wie weg.


----------



## TrialerPhil (9. Dezember 2009)

Sooo.. eben vom Trialen gekommen  bissel kalt drausen -.-
Mal einer lust auf DA. oder DA-Eb. ??
alleine is immer so langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Dezember 2009)

es gibt höheren Besuch aus Belgien: Pierre Charles Thomas wird sehr warscheinlich zur x-mas session nach mainz kommen.
Samstag: Mainz, ist klar
Sonntag: Ruhetag - zumindest bei mir, meine Eltern und Stiefeltern kommen zu Besuch. 
*Montag: Felsenmeer* - oben, wenn kein Schnee liegt. Wenn Schnee liegt unten? Oder Idstein?? Oder???
Dienstag: Köln und Rückreise.

auf zahlreiches Erscheinen würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2009)

Montag Felsenmeer klingt gut. jedoch erstmal abwarten wie es mitm schnee aussieht. wenns im felsenmeer scneit, dann schneits auch in idstein, außerdem is idstein im winter unfahrbar, weils einfach ne riesige schlammpfütze is.. kann man nur spontan machen und warten wie sich das wetter entwickelt


----------



## Petrum (15. Dezember 2009)

hey, scheint mir das ich am samstag doch in mainz sein werde und diese woche mal nicht arbeiten muss!

Wann und wo gehts denn steil am samstag?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter........x-mas session.......
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430563


----------



## TrialerPhil (24. Dezember 2009)

am So. 27.12.2009 am Staatstheater in Darmstadt
unter der überdachung! bin ab 14:00 Uher da =)


----------



## Michael83 (25. Dezember 2009)

alles klar, werd auch kommen, bis Sonntag


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2009)

werd morgen ne runde durch mainz drehen. so um 12:30 starte ich bei den kleinen steinen am rhein (parkhaus)
wer bock hat, schließt sich an. gruß Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Dezember 2009)

frankfurt zwischen 12 und 12:30 an der hauptwache beim skaterplatz (gegenüber von mces/kaufhof)


----------



## TrialerPhil (27. Dezember 2009)

Max... net moin (nachher)! da bin ich schon in DA^^
will auch mal wieder in frankfurt Trialen =)


----------



## TrialerPhil (1. Januar 2010)

am Sa. 2.01.2010 am Staatstheater in Darmstadt
unter der überdachung! bin ab 14:00 Uhr da =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Januar 2010)

alex et moi sind in mainz. zwischen 12 und 13 uhr bei den kleinen steinen am rhein.


----------



## MaxTTH (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ab Morgen Abend wieder in der Heimat - ab dann gehts übelst scharf  
Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2010)

hast dein namen mit deiner homepage verlinkt. du fuchs. 

morgen steht frankfurt im raum. wers dabei? schön die geilen römermaurn unsicher machen.

dachte da an 12 oder 13 uhr hauptwache


----------



## MaxTTH (2. Januar 2010)

Du weist doch - ein Fuchs muss tun was ein Fuchs tun muss  Ich checke die Züge nachher mal ab .. bin vor 1 Minute heim gekommen. Jetzt werden mal unsere Websiten geupdatet .. da lohnt sich ein Blick nachher  
Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## mattwink (4. Januar 2010)

hej hej

koblenz nun auch am start!
viele grüße von rhein und mosel
matthias


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Januar 2010)

in rhein-main nix los??

oh doch meine freunde.

alex und ich gehen morgen in darmstadt krass ans limit.

treffpkt. 13uhr am schloss......

cu there.

max


----------



## TrialerPhil (23. Januar 2010)

moin moin,
ich mach mein bike moin früh fit und komm dann auch =)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Januar 2010)

top. denk mal an die pedale....

bis morgen


----------



## TrialerPhil (23. Januar 2010)

Jo mach ich! hab ja jetzt neue bekommen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Januar 2010)

ich komme nicht. kein bock bei dem drecks wetter.

haut rein. max


----------



## stonebreaker (24. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre trotzdem!

Bin um 1 am Schloss.

Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (29. Januar 2010)

fahre am Sa. mim Peter am theater unter der überdachung...
denke mal so gegen 13:00 Uhr


----------



## MaxTTH (29. Januar 2010)

Noch eine Woche Jungs dann geh ich auch wieder steil - dann dreh ich auch ein neues Video - hoffentlich ist dann der Schnee endlich weg

Viele Grüße und BaBam 
Max
___________________
www.bikecorner24.de
www.t-t-h.de
www.x-a-m.eu


----------



## TrialerPhil (29. Januar 2010)

Ja das mit dem schnee ist voll zum Kotzen!!!! -.-


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2010)

was gehtn am WE?
werde wohl beide Tage in Mainz unterwegs sein. muss noch hardcore viel für die uni lernen, aber trotzdem steil gehen aufm bike. 
schließt sich jemand an??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter S. (4. Februar 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> was gehtn am WE?
> werde wohl beide Tage in Mainz unterwegs sein. muss noch hardcore viel für die uni lernen, aber trotzdem steil gehen aufm bike.
> schließt sich jemand an??



ich hätte sonntags zeit 
ging auch darmstadt? weil mainz is mir zu weit


----------



## TrialerPhil (4. Februar 2010)

suche immernoch ne scheiß schraube für meine bremse


----------



## bike-show.de (4. Februar 2010)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> suche immernoch ne scheiß schraube für meine bremse



Tröste dich.
Ich suche mein Bremse schon seit über einem Jahr. Der, dem ich sie geliehen habe, macht auch keine Anstalten sie zurückzugeben und ignoriert meine Mails...


----------



## stonebreaker (4. Februar 2010)

Da scheint sich eine Session in Darmstadt anzukündigen!?

Ich wäre Sonntags dabei!

Mfg alex


----------



## Petrum (5. Februar 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> was gehtn am WE?
> werde wohl beide Tage in Mainz unterwegs sein. muss noch hardcore viel für die uni lernen, aber trotzdem steil gehen aufm bike.
> schließt sich jemand an??



wie siehts denn mit dem wetter aus?

war jetzt schon fast 2 monate nicht mehr aufm bike unterwegs, hätte aber echt mal wieder lust ne runde zu drehen!

also wenn du sowiso da bist, schaue ich mal vorbei !


----------



## TrialerPhil (5. Februar 2010)

*Hat einer ne M8 schreube mit "feingewinde" für meine HS33 ?*


----------



## MaxTTH (5. Februar 2010)

Ahh und ich bin nicht da ... bin noch bis Mittwoch away. Für die dies interessiert -> München, großes Ding - unten auf den Hps könnt ihrs lesen.  
Wird aber auch mal wieder Zeit das sich hier in diesem theard was tut ... 
Viele Grüße
Max
__________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.x-a-m.eu
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Februar 2010)

Petrum schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit dem wetter aus?
> 
> war jetzt schon fast 2 monate nicht mehr aufm bike unterwegs, hätte aber echt mal wieder lust ne runde zu drehen!
> 
> also wenn du sowiso da bist, schaue ich mal vorbei !



wetter soll mittelmäßig werden. is mir aber wurscht. muss trainieren. sonst wird das nix mehr ;-)

ich schreib hier rein, wenns ich details weiß.


----------



## Petrum (6. Februar 2010)

^ alles klar, bin samstag und sonntags den ganzen tag nicht beschäftigt ^^


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2010)

heute (samstag) ca. 13uhr mainz am stufenbrunnen an der großen bleiche gegenüber landtag treffpunkt.

bis später
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (6. Februar 2010)

kann leider net


----------



## Petrum (6. Februar 2010)

Alles klar,bis dann


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Februar 2010)

heute(sonntag) 13uhr darmstadt schloss.
erscheined zahlreich, auf das es steil gehen wird.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Februar 2010)

war super in darmstadt. nur schade, dass alex und ich alleine waren.
manmanman


----------



## mattwink (7. Februar 2010)

wollte kommendes wochenende mal zu euch nach mainz runter.
sofern paar leute am start sind.


----------



## stonebreaker (10. Februar 2010)

Bist du verrückt?              

Da ist Fastnacht!

Wann Willstn fahren?

Also Samstag würd noch am Rhein gehen und ich hät zeit!


----------



## mattwink (10. Februar 2010)

ach mist, vergessen.
dann komm ich ne woche später, vielleicht hat  der sascha da auch zeit.


----------



## stonebreaker (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs!

Wer hat morgen Bock auf trial?

Mein Vorschlag: morgen 13 Uhr Mallakoff

Grüße Alex


----------



## mattwink (24. Februar 2010)

wie siehts dieses wochenende in mainz aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (24. Februar 2010)

mattwink schrieb:


> wie siehts dieses wochenende in mainz aus?


bewölkt, mit vereinzelten Schauern.









uahh... ich brauch mal wieder ein Rad


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Februar 2010)

mattwink schrieb:


> wie siehts dieses wochenende in mainz aus?



gut. sag wann du vorbeikommen willst und wir sind am start.....

heute z.B. wars supergeil
14° und leicht bewölkt. ich sag nur kurze hose.


----------



## saartrial (24. Februar 2010)

bin ach am start wo?wann?

kenne mich nicht aus in mainz


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Februar 2010)

ohaa.....da geht was. Würde Sonntag vorschlagen. 12.30Uhr am Malakoff. 






wie siehts aus? hoffe wetter hält


----------



## saartrial (24. Februar 2010)

sonntag hört sich gut an 
frage morgen mal noch in saarbrücken ob wer lust hat


----------



## mattwink (25. Februar 2010)

aj sehr gut!
ich bin dann am start.
werde sascha und steffi auch mal fragen, ob sie mitkommen.
peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petrum (25. Februar 2010)

sieht sehr gut aus, bin sonntag zu 98% auch dabei


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2010)

yooo, da geht was..... freu mich. bis sonntag


----------



## stonebreaker (4. März 2010)

So,
das Wochenende steht vor der Tür!

Wer hat Lust auf Biketrial?

Wann, Wo? Bin dabei!

Grüße


----------



## siede. (4. März 2010)

Ich ich ich  Sonntag Mainz?... samstag solls ja noch "schneien" (Ich tippe auf nen matschigen Tag), aber Sonntag solls mild werden.


----------



## stonebreaker (6. März 2010)

So!

ICh sag dann einfach mal an:

>Morgen, Sonntag den 7.3.10 um !3.00 Uhr bin ich am Mallakoff.

Wer Bock hat kommt.

@ Siede: Freu mich würd dein Bike gerne mal probefahren!?

Grüße Alex


----------



## siede. (6. März 2010)

bischen spät, nicht? Werd ohnehin etwas früher kommen - Warmup


----------



## stonebreaker (6. März 2010)

Naja. is ja lange hell!

Also ich glaub net das wir es bis um sechs (wenns dann dunkel wird) schaffen.


----------



## stonebreaker (7. März 2010)

Moin moin!

Wir haben in mainz keine Wolke am Himmel und der Schnee ist auch weg!

Is nur win bisl kalt.Also supergeiles Wetter zum radfahren!

Bis gleich!


----------



## siede. (7. März 2010)

Oh, alex.... meinste 3Uhr oder 13Uhr?... das "!" hab  ich übersehn 

... grad eben aufgewacht -.-


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. März 2010)

Morgen Mainz 14uhr. wer kommen will, sagt bescheid, dann könnte man nen treffpunkt ausmachen
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. März 2010)

Sonntag evtl Felsenmeer?? wers dabei? 13uhr etwa....


----------



## Kinimod (19. März 2010)

Morgen Samstag 20.3.2010

14:30 Mallakov

Wir haben Gäste aus Dossenheim... 

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. März 2010)

ich bin am start.......schön booooosten...... yeeaaaah


----------



## stonebreaker (22. März 2010)

Moin Jungs!

Wollte morgen eine kleine Runde in Mainz drehen.

16.00 Uhr bin ich am Mallakoff.

Grüße Alex


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. März 2010)

yees. bin dabei. wetter wird gut. kurze hose ist angesagt....

Bis Morgen


----------



## MaxTTH (5. April 2010)

Jo Jungs,
back aus dem nichts endlich wieder mit einem Rad. Hat Morgen noch Jemand frei und hat bock zu fahren? Mainz, Felsenmeer o. ähnliches? Sagt mal was an .. 
Grüße
Max
___________________
www.x-a-m.eu
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. April 2010)

alex und ich wollen morgen in mainz fahren.....
wenn du bock hast, komm vorbei
zwischen 15 und 16 uhr, genauer zeit, sag ich dir noch.
Max


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (17. April 2010)

hey leute, wollen morgen mal ne runde im felsenmeer drehen!

ca 13 uhr am oberen parkplatz! wenn wer lust hat, einfach da auflaufen! wetter soll ja bestens mitspielen!

gruß ingo


----------



## mattwink (19. April 2010)

peace
hab am wochenende mal nix zu tun, geht irgendwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (22. April 2010)

also leute, nächster versuch! 

nächsten sonntag: wieder super wetter, wieder felsenmeer, wieder oberer parkplatz, wieder ca 13 uhr! also, jetzt mal arsch hoch!

sind bis jetzt auf jeden fall mindestens zu 3..

gruß ingo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. April 2010)

great, bin dabei.....


----------



## mattwink (23. April 2010)

komme auch!
kann nochmal einer eine wegbeschreibung reinsetzen?


----------



## keineidee (23. April 2010)

hallo leute,
bin neu hier und würde so was gern ma ausprobieren deshalb würde
ich gern ma wissen ob es bei mainz irgendwo n laden giebt der sowas verkauft und bei dem ma sowas ma kurz außbrobieren/probe fahren kann?
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. April 2010)

@keineidee:
leider gibt es keinen laden in der nähe von mainz, der nächste wäre in pforzheim. du kannst entweder dort hin fahren, oder mal einfach beim training vorbeischauen. komme aus mainz und trainiere regelmäßig in der city. ich stells hier rein, wenn ichs nächste mal rausgehe.

@matt:
a5 abfahrt seeheim-jugenheim-> durch seeheim-j. durchfahren, immer geradeaus, dann durch balkhausen immer gerade aus, kurz nachdem balkhause zu ende is, gehts rechts zum felsenmeer (schild felsenmeer/ ada's buka restaurant) geht quer durchn wald bis du den parkplatz erreichst.


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (23. April 2010)

sorry leute, die strasse zwischen seeheim-jugendheim und balkhausen ist (immernoch) gesperrt, da dort ein bergrutsch war! die umleitung ist ausgeschildert, aber ihr solltet fast 20 minuten mehr zeit einplanen! this sucks!

@max: schön, das du dabei bist! was ist mit alex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. April 2010)

alex is bestimmt auch dabei. @ingo: gibts da nicht nen besseren weg??


----------



## keineidee (24. April 2010)

@trialsmax
danke für das angebot das nehme ich auch gerne an und würde gern wissen ob du zufällig montag in der stadt bist, da hät ich nämlich frei?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. April 2010)

montag eher nicht, ich denke dienstag mittwoch oder donnerstag wird mind. ein training in mainz stattfinden........ich sag bescheid.....


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (24. April 2010)

Es*gibt*einen*weg,*der*von*darmstadt*direkt*auf*jeden*fall*schneller*geht,*aber*der*ist*etwas*koplizierter*zu*fahren!

Da*faehrt*man*direkt*in*seeheim*richtung*ober-beerbach*dann*rechts*richtung*lautertal*und*dort*wieder*rechts.*Dann*kommt*man*von*der*anderen*seite..*(quasi*die*strasse*vom*unteren*felsenmeerparkplatz)
Eigentlich*nicht*zu*empfehlen,*ohne*navi**soll*wohl*auch*noch*lange*gesperrt*bleiben..

Bis*moin..**


----------



## mattwink (24. April 2010)

wenn ich, wie das letztemal auch, einfach nach balkhausen fahre, werde ich schon irgendwie zum oberen parkplatz geführt?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. April 2010)

genau.....balkhausen......


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (25. April 2010)

Ja, fahr einfach, wie immer..ueber Seeheim-jugendheim, von dortaus geht es ueber eine Umleitung nach balkhausen und dort geht es eh nur nach rechts, dann bist du wieder auf der standart Strecke..! Das findest du schon..


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. April 2010)

Am Freitag hab ich Besuch von Sebastian aus Bremen, der auf jeden Fall gerne im Felsenmeer fahren würde. Start gegen Mittag.


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (27. April 2010)

hey freunde der nacht und des trialens! 

hier mal nen paar FELSENMEER termine:

ich bin morgen also mittwoch, so ca ab 16:30 da,

freitag denke ich, werde ich so gegen 14 uhr da auflaufen, vll etwas später

und am sonntag wieder so gegen 13 uhr



gruß ingo


----------



## mattwink (27. April 2010)

vollgas!
sagmal hat einer von euch  am sonntag einen speichenschlüssel gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (30. April 2010)

Ich bin Heute dabei - ich denke es wird aber 15 Uhr werden! Oben oder unten? Freu mich ..

Grüße Max


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. April 2010)

wir sind spätestens gegen 12 uhr im felsenmeer, bleiben aber bis 18uhr. wir versuchen oben hinzukommen und radeln dann. Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns um 15 uhr an der Säule, wo auch der Kiosk ist.


----------



## mattwink (10. Mai 2010)

hej hej
ist was fürdonnerstag geplant? hätte bock nach mainz zu kommen!
muss sehn ob ich irgendwoher ein auto auftreiben kann.wie soll das wetter werden?


----------



## stonebreaker (10. Mai 2010)

Gude!

Also der Max und ich können am Donnerstag nicht weil wir was mit den besseren Hälften machen 

Am Freitag werde ich aber wieder trainieren gehen.

Kannst du da auch?

Grüße aus Mainz Alex


----------



## stonebreaker (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Der Max und ich sind morgen im Felsenmeer!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462201

Grüße


----------



## MaxTTH (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde nach jetzigem Stand am Donnerstag um 12 Uhr in Mainz am Malakoff fahren - danach dann in Mainz irgendwo. Wer Lust hat bitte kommen .. 
Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Juni 2010)

mal schauen wie es mir morgen geht.........ich schreib dir morgen spontan ne sms.......


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2010)

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, die ich wegen Krankheit pauseirt habe, werde ich morgen eine gemütliche Runde in Mainz drehen.
Dachte da an 14uhr bei den kleinen Steinen am Parkhaus. wer bock hat, meldet sich.

LG


----------



## rontech (11. Juni 2010)

Wären dabei...!!!

Bei Planänderung bitte Info (Handy)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts am Sonntag aus?

Jemand Lust?

Würd gern mal ein paar 90-60-90 Kanten mit meinem neune Rad klären...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Juni 2010)

sonntag klappt auch.......können ja nachher noch mal quastchen....


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (12. Juni 2010)

Und wie schauts aus?

Finden sich noch 3-4 Leute für Morgen...

Und was stellt ihr euch Uhrzeitmäßig vor?


----------



## MaxTTH (12. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte da zwar alleine im Felsenmeer trialen aber naje  -> Uhrzeit?


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (12. Juni 2010)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Ich wollte da zwar alleine im Felsenmeer trialen aber naje  -> Uhrzeit?



DU immer mit deim alleine 

nur zusammen kann man scharf gehen ;-)

Also 14 Uhr hört sich gut an finde ich....


----------



## MaxTTH (13. Juni 2010)

Ich bin etwas früher da - geh auch nicht lange - ich schätze das ich ab 13 Uhr da bin! 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juni 2010)

wasn nu? 13, 14uhr?? wo? malakoff?


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. Juni 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> wasn nu? 13, 14uhr?? wo? malakoff?



Also für mich rentiert sich dann doch nich, sorry.

Müsste allein hinfahren und wenn wir nur zu dritt sind und 2 Stündchen fahren rentieren sich die 200Km leider doch nicht....

grüße


----------



## MaxTTH (18. Juni 2010)

HR in Mainz Morgen? Hab euch Jungs ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen .. wird mal wieder Zeit für Malakoff Aktion am Limit würde ich sagen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Juni 2010)

sorry, war am WE nicht da. war in FFM. ohne bike. nicht sehr motiviert momentan. ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder heiß bin. ;-)


----------



## MaxTTH (28. Juni 2010)

Hey Jungs,

geht denn keiner mehr fahren von euch? Würde diese Woche irgendwann nochmal nach Mainz kommen ... 

Grüße


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (13. Juli 2010)

Hey ihr schwitzer, wollt euch nur mal sagen, das der reguläre weg ins felsenmeer wieder frei ist! Fuer die, die jetzt stoehnen, es sei zu heiß zum fahren.. STIMMT ;-)

..aber nicht im felsenmeer, dort ist es relativ schattig und es geht meist eine angenehme Briese! Also, lasst Euch mal wieder blicken!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MaxTTH (4. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich gestern alleine in Mainz war werde ich sowohl Heute als auch Morgen Mittag ins Felsenmeer fahren. Wenn Jemand noch bock hätte könnte man auch ne Zeit ausmachen ... Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (8. August 2010)

Bin jetzt endlich wieder in DE 
einer lust auf ne runde in DA ?


----------



## stonebreaker (16. September 2010)

Moin moin !

Gibts hier eigendlich noch trialer in der Rhein- Main-Umgebung? Gibts hier auch trialer die regelmäßig fahren?

Hey Leute wasn hier los?

Also hab das WE nichts vor. Hat jemand Lust auf Biketrial?
Ich würde überall hinfahren. Cityrunde in Darmstadt oder Frankfurt?! Felsenmeer? Mainz?

Schreibt mal was!

Grüße Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (16. September 2010)

Komm nach darmstadt!!!!
ich fahr jeden tag in Darmstadt oder/und eberstadt =)

LG Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (17. September 2010)

Komm nach Idstein!!!!
dort ist am Sonntag Hessencup. 
Es wird keine Lizenz benÃ¶tigt. Startgeld 3â¬.
Und gutes Wetter ist auch bestellt.


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (17. September 2010)

Hey Leute,
wuerde morgen, also Samstag, 14:00 uhr in Darmstadt am Spielplatz am schloss als Treffpunkt vorschlagen! Bei schlechtem Wetter optional Staatstheater!

Denke, da koennten wir ne lustige Gruppe werden: ich, Alex, Flipper sind denke ich mal auf jeden Fall da, Daniel ueberlegt noch und Peter -ein "neuer" ,  denke ich auch dabei!

Also Leute: Arsch hoch und meldet euch mal!!!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MaxTTH (17. September 2010)

F***
Jetzt verpass ich schon wieder Idstein.. man hätte ich Bock gehabt. Ja, ich hab schon länger das Gefühl das hier niemand mehr fährt, bin ständig in Mainz oder Felsenmeer, genau dieses WE kann ich aber nicht  Ich melde mich - Ps: hab alle HandyNr verloren .. 

Viel Spaß - ich empfehle Idstein!


----------



## Rheingauer (17. September 2010)

@MisterLimelight

Wie sieht das denn mit einem 24 aus? Wenn man ohne Lizenz fahren kann, dürfte ich dann mit nem 24" an den Start ?


@Alex.
Hast du schon Bilder vom Gelände gesehen. Haben tolle Sachen gebaut.



gruß
Basti


----------



## TrialerPhil (17. September 2010)

Moin
Sa. 14:00 Uhr schaff ich net.. da ich noch arbeiten muss  könnte bei mir bissel später werden!  (Ich frag aber mal ob ich mir frei nehmen kann )

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. September 2010)

in idstein ist freie radwahl. Kannst also auch ein rennrad oder ein laufrad nehmen. Hessencup ist just for fun.
Helmpflicht!
Und bei Minderjährigen muss der Erziehungsberechtigte das Nennungsformular unterschreiben. Das Formular, die Ausschreibung zum Idsteiner Lauf und allgemeine Info´s gibt´s auf http://www.fahrradtrial-hessencup.de/index.html

Dieses Vid macht mir sehr viel lust auf wettkampf:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39364


----------



## stonebreaker (17. September 2010)

Moin

so viele Antworten ich bin begeistert.

@MisterLimelight: Sorry keine Lust auf Hessencup 

@Rheingauer: Nein,schick mir mal nen Link ich glaub ich komm da öfter hin! 

@Supa-trial-Ingo: Bin um 2 am Spielplatz! Bitte schreib wenn was dazwischen kommt, sonst muss ich alleine fahren!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (17. September 2010)

hey alex,

man, bin ja froh, das du doch noch schreibst! also phillip ist dabei, kommt vll ein bisschen später aber ich bin auf jeden fall da! mal sehen wen ich noch aktivieren kann..

also bis morgen!


----------



## TrialerPhil (17. September 2010)

Freu mich schon =)  endlich mal wieder was los hier 
also bis morgen dann...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (23. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte Morgen in Mainz fahren gehn und Samstag Felsenmeer. Wer bock hat .. dann machen wir ne Zeit aus .. 

Grüße Max


----------



## MaxTTH (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat Jemand schon geplant oder Lust am 24.10 nach Stadtlohn zu einem Wettkampf zu fahren? Ich hätte Lust auf Competition aber das ist der einzige Termin der mir dieses Jahr noch in den Terminkalender passt. Alleine ist aber sau weit und teuer ... 
Grüße


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute, bin morgen mit alex um 13 Uhr im felsenmeer verabredet! Wenn wer Lust hat kommt doch einfach vorbei, oder meldet euch!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MaxTTH (8. Oktober 2010)

Von wann bis wann? Fahrtmöglichkeit für mich aus Da? Ansonsten würde ich nach Da oder Mainz ... 
Grüße


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. Oktober 2010)

ich komme auch. Könnte Dich mitnehmen Max. Wäre allerdings erst gegen 13 / 13:30 bei Dir. Sehr viele Gelegenheiten dort im Trockenen zu fahren (so wie morgen) wird´s wohl auch nicht mehr geben ...


----------



## MaxTTH (9. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei - Thx Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Oktober 2010)

ich schreib´s mal hier rein: Ein Fotgraf hat uns mal angesprochen und würde gerne ein paar Bilder machen. Bilder kann der machen: http://christoph-krueger.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-09-21T09:23:00+02:00&max-results=7

wer gerne ein paar gute Bilder haben will und nach Gießen kommen kann ist gerne eingeladen. Geld gibt´s keins - aber bezahlen müsst ihr auch nix. Falls ihr kommen wollt schreibt aber bitte vorher eine pm, da das ganze auch vom wetter abhängt und kurzfristig abgesagt werden kann.
Aktuelle Termine:
12.10. (morgen): 16:30
14. und 17.10.


----------



## siede. (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieses WE (Sonntag?) vielleicht mal wieder 'n kleines Treffen in Mainz? ist verdammt lang her das ich das letzte mal da war ;-)


----------



## Petrum (14. Oktober 2010)

Am sonntag wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei, hab mein trial bike auch echt zu lange nicht mehr angefasst!


----------



## stonebreaker (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei. Sonntag 14 uhr Mallakoff? Ingo was ist mit dir? Max und Max?!

Grüße


----------



## siede. (15. Oktober 2010)

bin auf jedenfall dabei... weiss einer wies mit der Radmitnahme am Wochenende bei der Bahn ist? (Nahverkehr ala. MRB)


----------



## MaxTTH (15. Oktober 2010)

Falls ich da schon wieder zuhause bin komm ich auf jeden Fall vorbei .. kann aber nicht fest zusagen  aber schön das mal wieder was geht in der Region


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Oktober 2010)

muss schauen. kanns nicht versprechen.....aber werds im hinterkopf behalten.....


----------



## siede. (16. Oktober 2010)

Also dann 14 Uhr in Mainz am Mallakoff. Ich werd da sein ;-)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Oktober 2010)

schaffs heute definitiv nicht. noch viel zu viel zu räumen und einzurichten......I'm sorry. demnächst bin ich aber wieder dabei......


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey, bin heute auch NICHT dabei! Mir ist das Wetter zu unbeständig! I'm sorry, too  aber demnächst bin ich bestimmt mal wieder dabei.. ;-)

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch trotzdem
Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDee (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum

Kann man bei euch auch mal zuschauen da ich doch sehr interessiert bin und am überlegen bin ob der Sport nicht auch was für mich ist?
Ich arbeite in Darmstadt und habe es somit nicht soweit zu euren treffen.


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey derdee, wohne und fahre immer mal in Darmstadt! Klar zugucken geht immer! Kannst einfach hier im Forum gucken, wann und wo wir uns treffen, oder mir eine pm mit handynummer schreiben, dann  wir auch so schonmal Kontakt aufnehmen..

Gruß ingo


----------



## DerDee (18. Oktober 2010)

Wow, die Antwort war ja schnell 
Ja klinkt cool schreibe dir mal eine PM. Gibt es in Darmstadt oder Umgebung eine extra trial steckte oder fahrt ihr freestyle durch Darmstadt?


----------



## MaxTTH (11. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

fährt Jemand von euch am 04.12 zum Nikolaustrial nach Köln? Ich hätte Lust bzw. überlege gerade ob ich gehe - würde aber ungern alleine fahren... 
Grüße


----------



## siede. (11. November 2010)

ich wär dabei...suche mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## TrialerPhil (11. November 2010)

ich würd auch mit kommen...suche auch ne mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## TrialerPhil (24. November 2010)

Guten morgen 
Wollte die tage mal wieder nach Darmstadt ans Staatstheater (unter die überdachung)
wer ist dabei? und wer hat wann zeit?

Grüße Philipp


----------



## MaxTTH (24. November 2010)

Freitag ca. 13 Uhr haben wir gerade am Telefon angepeilt - ich werde zu 95% kommen  ride on.
Grüße


----------



## stonebreaker (25. November 2010)

Moin moin

Was geht denn so am WE? Hat schon jemand einen Plan?
Samstag kann ich nur in Mainz fahren aber Sonntag bin ich für alles offen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (25. November 2010)

Samstags wär ich dabei, Sonntags etwas schwieriger... Soll zwar schweinekalt werden, aber allein schon von der letzten x-mas session sind wirs ja gewöhnt ;-)


----------



## TrialerPhil (25. November 2010)

Freitag: 13:15 Uhr --> Brunnen, Darmstadt HBF

Sonntags würd ich nochmal ne runde am Staatstheater Darmstadt (unter der überdachung) drehn =)


----------



## stonebreaker (26. November 2010)

Dann sag ich einfach mal Samstag 14 uhr Mainz, Mallakoff.

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand kommt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (26. November 2010)

Ich versuch mal en fahrer zu finden... dann wär ich dabei =)


----------



## siede. (27. November 2010)

Werd heut nicht kommen... hab immernoch nen leichten Schuss von heute Nacht. In dem Zustand wird das nichts. :-/


----------



## MaxTTH (3. Dezember 2010)

Braucht noch Jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Nikolaustrial in Köln? Mein Mitfahrer hat abgesagt ... sonst überleg ich mir das Ganze nochmal ... 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (3. Dezember 2010)

Schade, bin davon ausgegangen das ich keine mitfahrgelegenheit mehr bekomme und hab das WE anderweitig verplant :/ Damn


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2011)

wär jemand dabei heute noch ein paar Mauern zu besteigen? Mainz Malakoff versteht sich..

ansonnsten vielleicht mal unter der Woche? atm. hab ich ein bisschen Luft zwischen den Klausuren und das Wetter spielt auch super mit!


----------



## MaxTTH (7. Februar 2011)

Wann Heute?


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2011)

uhm ich würd ne MRB nehmen und wäre 14 uhr am hauptbahnhof, und in 10 minuten am Malakoff...

edit: Sagen wir mal 14:20, weil die MRB würd ich so schnell nicht mehr kriegen^^


----------



## MaxTTH (7. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte 15:08 Uhr eintreffen ... muss aber so oder so erst einmal schauen ob es mir langt .. ohne Gewähr also 
Grüße


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2011)

naja, dann eben ohne gewähr^^ werd da sein...


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2011)

mein plan ist grad eben in luft aufgegangen... bin zwar am bhf, hab aber.
mein semesterticket  vergessen../ bis ichs.geholt habe ist es auch schon dunkel... sorry


----------



## maLLinsky (9. Februar 2011)

Servus an Alle,
ich suche aktive Trialer aus der Umgebung Wiesbaden/ Mainz/ ggf. auch Frankfurt. 

Bin in meiner Jugend zw. 15-18 Jahren aktiv 20" Trial gefahren und möchte mit meinen 26 Jahren nochmal reinschnuppern. Den ein oder anderen Smalltalk führen und mich evtl. wieder für den Sport begeistern lassen.
Bin also schon einige Jahre raus aus dem Geschäft u. fühle mich eg schon viel zu "alt",...ich bitte um Nachsicht 

Ich suche einfach wieder nen aktives Hobby, das ich leider nur am Wochenende nachgehen kann.

Also falls es jmd. Vernünftigen in der Umgebung Rhein-Main gibt, der kann sich gern bei mir melden.
MFG


----------



## biketrialer (12. Februar 2011)

maLLinsky schrieb:


> Servus an Alle,
> ich suche aktive Trialer aus der Umgebung Wiesbaden/ Mainz/ ggf. auch Frankfurt.
> 
> Bin in meiner Jugend zw. 15-18 Jahren aktiv 20" Trial gefahren und möchte mit meinen 26 Jahren nochmal reinschnuppern. Den ein oder anderen Smalltalk führen und mich evtl. wieder für den Sport begeistern lassen.
> ...



ich werd auch mal wieder rauskommen....


----------



## TrialerPhil (2. März 2011)

Moin,
wollte mal fragen wer noch lebt und mal lust hat ne runde in Darmstadt zu fahren.. Do. oder Fr. wollt ich mal das wetter ausnutzen und die stadt unsicher machen    Wer kommt mit?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (3. März 2011)

maLLinsky schrieb:


> Servus an Alle,
> ich suche aktive Trialer aus der Umgebung Wiesbaden/ Mainz/ ggf. auch Frankfurt.
> 
> Bin in meiner Jugend zw. 15-18 Jahren aktiv 20" Trial gefahren und möchte mit meinen 26 Jahren nochmal reinschnuppern. Den ein oder anderen Smalltalk führen und mich evtl. wieder für den Sport begeistern lassen.
> ...



bin auch noch bereit das ein oder andere mal mal vorbei zu schaun  brauchts nur bescheid zu sagen ;-)


----------



## maLLinsky (6. März 2011)

Also irgendwie hab ich mir in Bezug auf Kontaktfreudigkeit hier mehr erhofft. 
Außer den 2 Jungs aus Darmstadt (TrialerPhil, Supa-trial-Ingo), hab ich nach wochenlanger Recherche im Inet keinen Trialer gefunden bzw. kennengelernt, ausm Raum WI/MZ/FFM.
Oder gibts nen Forum/Treff/Studi-Gruppe/Facebook was ich übersehen habe...??


----------



## Das_Playmobil (6. März 2011)

Ich baue mir gerade ein Trialrad auf und wäre in ein paar Wochen in Darmstadt einsatzbereit. Allerdings bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger, meine Wurzeln liegen beim bergabfahren


----------



## TrialerPhil (9. März 2011)

yeeey... wenigstens muss ich dann nicht mezhr alleine fahren


----------



## Das_Playmobil (9. März 2011)

Obendrein ich werde dir auch nicht die Show stehlen (können)


----------



## biketrialer (9. März 2011)

maLLinsky schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich mir in Bezug auf Kontaktfreudigkeit hier mehr erhofft.
> Außer den 2 Jungs aus Darmstadt (TrialerPhil, Supa-trial-Ingo), hab ich nach wochenlanger Recherche im Inet keinen Trialer gefunden bzw. kennengelernt, ausm Raum WI/MZ/FFM.
> Oder gibts nen Forum/Treff/Studi-Gruppe/Facebook was ich übersehen habe...??



es gibt schon welche
bin selbst aus raum mtk


----------



## siede. (9. März 2011)

Wie schauts aus mit *Freitag Nachmittag am Malakoff*? ~1-2 Uhr 

Schon länger nicht mehr da gewesen und wies aussieht spielt das Wetter mit!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## stonebreaker (18. März 2011)

hey Freunde. bin ab morgen wieder in Mainz. Wer hat lust am Wochenende in Mainz zu fahren? Kann morgen erst so ab um 3 aber sonntag dafür ab 12.

Gruß ALex


----------



## siede. (18. März 2011)

bin dabei ;-)

edit
das ist auf sonntag bezogen. 3 uhr ist mir zu spaet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebreaker (19. März 2011)

hey alex ich komme morgen nicht . ich fahre nach eltville.kannst ja auch kommen.     gruß alex


----------



## siede. (19. März 2011)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> hey alex ich komme morgen nicht . ich fahre nach eltville.kannst ja auch kommen.     gruß alex



was solls denn den Interessantes in Eltville geben?...


----------



## kernchiller (19. März 2011)

Hi!

Denke hier bin ich halbwegs richtig .

Bin Wormser (OLE!) und fange demnächst auch an. Hättet ihr vlt Lust mir bischen Starthilfe zu leisten und ich schau einfach mal vorbei .

Hätte ich das vorher gelesen wäre ich heute da gewesen und morgen kann ich nicht.

Habe leider auch noch kein Bike aber ich hoffe, dass sich das in schnellster Zeit ändert 

Also wenn ihr nen Anfänger aufnhemen würdet, dann sagt bescheid 

Grüße aus Worms
Kernchiller


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (20. März 2011)

Hi Leute, werde heute mal das felsenmeer anstechen! Hat nicht zufällig wer Lust mitzukommen?
Werde so zwischen 13-14 Uhr da aufschlagen...

Könnt euch ja mal melden

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stonebreaker (20. März 2011)

Also jetzt mal was Grundsetzliches. An alle neuen. Ich kanns net mehr lesen dieses:Ich bin Anfänger darf ich mit euch fahren? Wenn wir hier was reinschreiben und fragen wer Lust hat radfahren zu kommen, dann gilt das für ALLE! Sonst würde ich das hier nicht reinschreiben. Kommt einfach vorbei wenn wir uns treffen!

Gruß Alex


----------



## kernchiller (20. März 2011)

Naja als Anfänger hat man halt schon gewisse Minderwertigkeitskomplexe 

und da halte ich es für legitim zu erstmal zu fragen, man weiß ja nicht, vlt will di Elite unter sich sein.

Aber Schwamm drüber ich komme einfach mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (20. März 2011)

Danke alex!!!

Endlich sagte mal einer ;-)

Ich freu mich ja immer, dass es so viele Neulinge gibt, aber irgendwie glauben die wir beissen, oder?!

Leute Arsch hoch, wir freuen uns über jeden Neuling..


----------



## TrialerPhil (23. März 2011)

wer hat lust morgen (24.03.2011) ne runde in Darmstadt zu fahren?
wär so ab 14:30 Uhr am schloss spielplatz 
--> Neulinge dürfen auch kommen!!


----------



## MaxTTH (24. März 2011)

Hey Phil,
ich plane momentan Samstag in Darmstadt fahren zu gehen - zwecks filmen usw.. Heute kann ich leider nicht 
Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (24. März 2011)

Sa. muss ich morgens arbeiten... aber nachmittags könnte ich auch


----------



## biketrialer (24. März 2011)

gude jungs
ich hatte vor am samstag oder sonntag ne runde im felsenmeer zufahren
wenn das wetter mitspielt...!
hat jemand von euch interesse?
toto


----------



## stonebreaker (25. März 2011)

moin moin.Also ich bin dabei.Entweder Felsenmeer oder Darmstadt.Mein Vorschlag :SAMSTAG Darmstadt 13 Uhr Schlossspielplatz bei der Polizei. und Sonntag Felsenmmer 13 Uhr oberer Parkplatz ! Gruß Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (25. März 2011)

hört sich gut an @Alex 
bräuchte aber einen der mich mitnehmen kann... komm mit der bahn bis unten an die Kreuzung






Gruß Philipp


----------



## MaxTTH (25. März 2011)

Finde den Vorschlag auch super! Ich muss leider erstmal auf meine Gesundheit schauen (mich hat schwer der Schnupfen erwischt). Ich werde versuchen sowohl Darmstadt als auch Felsenmeer zu schaffen


----------



## biketrialer (25. März 2011)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> moin moin.Also ich bin dabei.Entweder Felsenmeer oder Darmstadt.Mein Vorschlag :SAMSTAG Darmstadt 13 Uhr Schlossspielplatz bei der Polizei. und Sonntag Felsenmmer 13 Uhr oberer Parkplatz ! Gruß Alex



ja das hört sich vernünftig an!
toto


----------



## rontech (26. März 2011)

Sonntag 13 Uhr hört sich gut an....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (26. März 2011)

moin moin,
ich geh jetzt arbeiten und danach komm ich dann an den spielplatz am schloss 
wenn ihr nichtmehr da sein solltet und ich noch nicht da bin (01729714593) pls grad ne SMS oder so schreiben.

bis nachher
Gruß Philipp


----------



## stonebreaker (26. März 2011)

@ flipper: Ne das macben wir nicht. Du rufst an wenn du in darmstadt bist. ich schreib dir doch nich jedes mal ne sms wenn wir den spot wechseln.   gruß alex


----------



## biketrialer (26. März 2011)

mit darmstadt hat heute leider nicht geklappt aber morgen sonntag 13 uhr felsenmeer bin ich da, oberer parkplatz 
 toto


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (27. März 2011)

Hey Leute, hat von euch einer (der heut aufs felsenmeer kommt) nen Werkzeug, womit man ne shimano Scheibe festgezogen bekommt? Ist so ein Schlüssel mit 12 Zähnen..

Oder leihweise nen Vorderrad mit ner 180er Scheibe..?! Wäre super..und dankbar ;-)

Bis später, Gruß Ingo


----------



## biketrialer (27. März 2011)

Supa-trial-Ingo schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hat von euch einer (der heut aufs felsenmeer kommt) nen Werkzeug, womit man ne shimano Scheibe festgezogen bekommt? Ist so ein Schlüssel mit 12 Zähnen..
> 
> Oder leihweise nen Vorderrad mit ner 180er Scheibe..?! Wäre super..und dankbar ;-)
> 
> Bis später, Gruß Ingo



du meinst so ein patronennuss ? mit der man auch die innenlager reindreht...so was hab ich, ich nehms mal mit....für den fall das es das ist...!
toto


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (27. März 2011)

Ja, im Prinzip ist sie genauso aufgebaut, nur ich denke, der Durchmesser ist kleiner..?!

Danke schonmal...


----------



## siede. (29. März 2011)

Jemand da, der heute noch in Mainz ne Runde drehen will? 

Bin noch bis knapp nach 2:00 zu erreichen, schön wenn jemand zu dieser frühen Stunde schon Zeit hat


----------



## MaxTTH (1. April 2011)

Wie wär es Samstag Mittag ne Runde in Mainz bei 25° und Sonnenschein?


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (1. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit ner runde Darmstadt? Der toto hatte das ja schon letzte Woche im felsenmeer angesprochen und mit Matthias aus Koblenz hatte ich da auch schon drüber gesprochen..

Stimmen wir ab? ;-)

Aber lasst euch heute nicht verarschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (1. April 2011)

Falls jemand am Sonntag nach Gießen kommen mag würde ich das sehr begrüßen. Dort ist ab 12:30 wieder "Sport in der City". So war´s letztes mal:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6594651"]Sport in der City GieÃen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## biketrialer (1. April 2011)

Supa-trial-Ingo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner runde Darmstadt? Der toto hatte das ja schon letzte Woche im felsenmeer angesprochen und mit Matthias aus Koblenz hatte ich da auch schon drüber gesprochen..
> 
> Stimmen wir ab? ;-)
> 
> Aber lasst euch heute nicht verarschen



ja samstag darmstadt oder mainz hört sich gut an, wetter soll ja top werden
wo, wann, was, wie......?
toto


----------



## stonebreaker (1. April 2011)

Ich dachte der Matze wäre in Koblenz mit Basti, Dommenik und mir unterwegs?


----------



## TrialerPhil (2. April 2011)

bin heute nach der arbeit (ab ca. 14-15 Uhr) in Darmstadt am schloss


----------



## mattwink (2. April 2011)

moin moin,
sry mit darmstadt wird leider nix, muss schaffen.
basti ist doch in eltville?
koblenz ist grade mehr als ungünstig. alles abgesperrt wegen buga.
wie schauts mit morgen? wenns trocken bleibt komm ich in den süden.


----------



## biketrialer (2. April 2011)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> bin heute nach der arbeit (ab ca. 14-15 Uhr) in Darmstadt am schloss



geht klar bin gegen 14 uhr da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (2. April 2011)

Okay Leute, die Planung und Absprache ist ja mal beeindruckend..! ;-) fast wie in meiner Firma hehe!

Also, ich werde heute ne runde in Darmstadt am schloss fahren! Werde da so gegen 13:00 Uhr auflaufen!

Morgen würde ich -wenn das Wetter passt- ne runde im felsenmeer fahren..! Würde sagen, wie letzte Woche, so gegen 13 Uhr!?

Eure Uhren habt ihr ja mittlerweile alle mal auf Sommerzeit geeicht, nehme ich an, nachdem sogar phillipp das 3 Tage später mitbekommen hat, das die Zeit umgestellt wurde...


----------



## biketrialer (2. April 2011)

Supa-trial-Ingo schrieb:


> Okay Leute, die Planung und Absprache ist ja mal beeindruckend..! ;-) fast wie in meiner Firma hehe!
> 
> Also, ich werde heute ne runde in Darmstadt am schloss fahren! Werde da so gegen 13:00 Uhr auflaufen!
> 
> ...



ok dann komme ich auch früher so spätestens 13 30uhr am schloss, bis dann 
toto


----------



## biketrialer (5. April 2011)

Supa-trial-Ingo schrieb:


> Okay Leute, die Planung und Absprache ist ja mal beeindruckend..! ;-) fast wie in meiner Firma hehe!
> 
> Also, ich werde heute ne runde in Darmstadt am schloss fahren! Werde da so gegen 13:00 Uhr auflaufen!
> 
> ...



wie siehtsn am samstag mit ner runde trial aufm gelände in pfungstadt aus?


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (9. April 2011)

Hey Leute, hab mein radel nochmal notdürftig retten und zusammenschustern können!

Also führt wie immer kein weg am felsenmeer vorbei! morgen 14 Uhr werdich da oben sein, alex hat schon zugesagt..

Würd mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere sich auch aufraffen könnte..


----------



## biketrialer (9. April 2011)

Supa-trial-Ingo schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab mein radel nochmal notdürftig retten und zusammenschustern können!
> 
> Also führt wie immer kein weg am felsenmeer vorbei! morgen 14 Uhr werdich da oben sein, alex hat schon zugesagt..
> 
> Würd mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere sich auch aufraffen könnte..



bin morgen früh mal in pfungstadt trialen aufm gelände, muss mir das mal anschauen......


----------



## MaxTTH (12. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat irgendjemand Interesse nach Cottbus zur ODM zu fahren? Fahrgemeinschaft? etc. ihr wisst schon 
Grüße Max


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (15. April 2011)

Leute bin morgen wieder im felsenmeer! Wie immer oberer Parkplatz, 13 Uhr...


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (16. April 2011)

Hey, danke für den schönen Tag! Schön euch mal alle wieder gesehen zu haben! Hoffe, das klappt die nächsten male genauso gut!?


----------



## siede. (17. April 2011)

Hat jemand heute Lust auf ne Runde in Mainz?


----------



## biketrialer (19. April 2011)

siede. schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Lust auf ne Runde in Mainz?



wie siehts denn am mittwoch den 20.4. aus mit ner runde in mainz?
da könnte ich so ab 13uhr
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (19. April 2011)

hab semesterferien... solangs nicht zu spät wird bin ich dabei


----------



## biketrialer (19. April 2011)

siede. schrieb:


> hab semesterferien... solangs nicht zu spät wird bin ich dabei



also halten wir morgen 20.4. mal fest, 13uhr am malakoff 
toto


----------



## siede. (19. April 2011)

kk, 12:54 kommt mein Zug an, bin dann spätestens halb am Malakoff


----------



## MaxTTH (21. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat Jemand schon was geplant für die Ostertage - speziell Morgen (FR) würde mich interessieren. Mainz, Felsenmeer, etc. ?

Grüße


----------



## stonebreaker (23. April 2011)

Hey Freunde des Biketrial. Ich würde am Montag eine Osterrunde vorschlagen.Treffpunkt : Mainz,Mallakoff, 14 Uhr. Also wer kommt?                                  Gruß Alex


----------



## siede. (24. April 2011)

Ich könnte schon, aber da ich vor hab am Morgen etwas Schlaf nach zu holen, auf keinen Fall so "früh"... ab 15/16 Uhr wäre OK


----------



## stonebreaker (24. April 2011)

Dann melde dich doch einfach und komm nach.Gruß


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (24. April 2011)

So, werde morgen auch nen abstecher nach Mainz machen! Wär schön, wenn ich mal nicht alleine mit alex fahren würde und endlich mal wieder jemand sein Rad aus'm Keller holen würde.

Also, frohe Ostern noch und bis morgen..


----------



## MaxTTH (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Felsenmeer, Mainz, andere Vorschläge?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (3. Mai 2011)

wenn ich bis dahin einen kettenspanner hab --> Felsenmeer


----------



## stonebreaker (4. Mai 2011)

hey cool bin dabei der max aus frankfurt warscheinlich auch.samstag 13 uhr felsenmeer? gruß alex


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (4. Mai 2011)

Welcher max aus Frankfurt? ..muss wohl nen neuer sein?! ;-)

Bin dabei! Samstag felsenmeer! 13 Uhr, oberer Parkplatz..
Also wie immer.. ;-)


----------



## stonebreaker (14. Mai 2011)

Na langsam aber sicher geht hier ja garnichts mehr. Also Ich wollte am Sonntag radfahren gehen. Noch jemand?

Gruß Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (14. Mai 2011)

wollte am So. auch ne runde trialen


----------



## stonebreaker (14. Mai 2011)

Hey Flipper dann komm doch mal nachMainz. Das wäre doch mal was neues für dich. Du musst nur sagen wenn du hier bist. Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (17. Mai 2011)

will eh schon 2 jahre nach mainz^^ und nie klappt es :/
muss mal schauen wie/wo/wann dann ein zug kommt und dann komm ich mal vorbei 
jetzt am WE bin ich aber erstmal in Schatthausen.

LG Philipp


----------



## stonebreaker (27. Mai 2011)

moin moin. wollte morgen sprich samstag eine kleine runde im felsenmeer fahren. treffpunkt 14 uhr oben.    Gruß Alex


----------



## Supa-trial-Ingo (27. Mai 2011)

Hey alex, bin leider nicht dabei! Hab mein Rad noch nicht wieder repariert und bin vor 2 Wochen an ner Parkbank abgeschmiert und hab mir das Schienbein ramponiert, jetzt war ich doch mal beim Arzt, weil es nicht besser wurde und bin für ne Woche krankgeschrieben!
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir/euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter..

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Mai 2011)

um 11 uhr starten unten ein paar leute


----------



## Jo.a (1. Juni 2011)

hi, melde mich einfach mal hier als anfänger zu wort.
ich hab mir vor ca. 2,5 monaten ein Inspired Element gekauft
und schon soviel es die freizeit hergibt geübt, aber langsam wirds bischen eintönig immer allein zu üben.

kA, wie das am Felsenmeer für einen anfänger taugt, aber evtl. kann man da ja mal vorbeischauen und ein bischen dazu lernen.

noch bissl zu mir:
werd dieses jahr 30 und wohn momentan in der nähe von groß-gerau,
bin vor vielen jahren ein paar saisons cross-country rennen gefahren und irgendwie ziehts mich immer wieder aufs rad 

mfg


----------



## stonebreaker (6. Juni 2011)

Hey ich wollte am WE nach Berlin auf die Session fahren. Würd noch jemand mitkommen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Rheingauer (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Alex,

bin leider genau in der Prüfungsphase. Vielleicht können wir das wiederholen, eine Schlafgelegenheit ist auch kein Problem.


gruß
Basti


----------



## MaxTTH (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Alex,

hast du schon einen ungefähren Zeitplan? Freitags los, Sonntags zurück...? Ich würde es mir überlegen 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## stonebreaker (7. Juni 2011)

Ja Ich wollte am Freitag nach der Arbeit zu meinen Eltern fahren die wohnen 100 km von Berlin entfernt. Dann Samstag weiter nach Berlin und Sonntag das gleiche. Wäre echt cool wenn ich net alleine da aufschlagen müsste.

Gruß Alex


----------



## pippi (7. Juni 2011)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Wäre echt cool wenn ich net alleine da aufschlagen müsste.
> 
> Gruß Alex



ach wir beißen doch nicht  trau dich

@max: häng dich einfach rein, wie´n teebeutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (11. Juni 2011)

morgen Felsenmeer mit Janine Jungfels...Treffpunkt 12:30 MC Donalds an der Autobahnabfahrt Bensheim. Wir wissen noch nicht, ob wir oben oder unten fahren. Deshalb sollten sich alle Interessenten kurz melden.


----------



## Kinimod (11. Juni 2011)

Hi Tommy,

das ist ja perfekt. Wollte morgen auch ans Felsenmeer. Kommen zu zweit. Wir werden allerdings erst gegen 13 Uhr in Mainz starten können. Ich schick Dir gleich meine Handynummer per PM. 

Kannst Du mir dann eine SMS schreiben, wenn Ihr wisst, ob oben oder unten?. Das wäre prima.

Schönen Gruß

Dominik


----------



## TrialerPhil (11. Juni 2011)

Moin,
würde morgen auch kommen.. müsste nur wissen ob wir oben oder unten starten 
muss gefahren werden weil ich es nie schaffe aufn Führerschein zu sparen.. iwie wirds dann immer ein neues bike 

LG Philipp


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Juni 2011)

Laut Facebook-account wurde sich auf oben geeinigt. Ich bin wohl schon vor 13 Uhr da und fahr dann schon runter. man sieht sich da.
grüße


----------



## Kinimod (12. Juni 2011)

O.K.

Dann kommen wir auch nach oben. Wir kommen auch früher los. Denke sind dann gegen 13:30 da.

Bis gleich.


----------



## TrialerPhil (12. Juni 2011)

Ok 
fahre um ca. 13:00 in Darmstadt-Eberstadt los, sammel noch jemand ein und sind auch gegen 13:30 oben. 

LG Philipp


----------



## vest (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

Hat evtl. jemand noch ein Trial Bike zu verkaufen?Ich würde mir gern ein gebrauchtes Rad anschaffen um ein paar Trial-Grundlagen zu erlernen, welche Ich dann auf das MTB übertragen will.
Ich weiß das dieser Post hier OFF-Topic ist, aber Ich würde mir ein in Frage kommendes Rad gern ansehen und will nicht unbedingt 100e km fahren.
Danke!

Gruß Steve


----------



## MaxTTH (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe dir dazu eine PM geschickt. Ich habe hier noch eins rumstehen.

Anderes Thema: geht dieses Wochenende irgendwo eine Session oder geht Jemand irgendwo trialen?

Grüße
Max


----------



## stonebreaker (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Leuts,

fährt noch jemand?

Ich fahre ne Runde am Sonntag. Noch wer?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePark_FFM (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle hier

Es werden Trail Fahrer und Interressierte gesucht um bei uns auf dem Vereinsgelände ( Frankfurt Ginheim ) eine Möglichkeit zu (er)schaffen
Trail zu trainieren. 
Wir haben ein großes Vereinsgelände auf dem Dirts und Rampen sind. Nun würde ich gerne noch was zum Trailen hier bauen.
Da ich mich erst seit 2 Wochen mit Trail beschäftige bin ich für alle Tipps und Hilfen dankbar.
Unter *www.BikeParkFrankfurt.de *könnt ihr euch ja mal einen ersten Eindruck holen. Das Gelände betreiben wir seit ein paar Jahren. Wir bieten auch Leih BMX an und haben eine Werkstatt vor Ort sowie Grill- möglichkeiten Toiletten.......
Würde mich freuen hier nette und aktive Trailer zu finden 
Grüße Flo vom Bikepark


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Flo,
1. Trial
2. Braucht´s am Anfang nicht viel. Mit ein paar Dutzend Paletten kann man jahrelang Spaß haben. Weitere Möglichkeiten: Betonröhren, größere Bauschuttreste, Reifen (vielleicht vom Flughafen?!), Baumstämme, Bahnschwellen, Natursteine,...eigentlich geht alles.
3. Vielleicht macht es Sinn sich mal mit den Vereinen um euch rum auszutauschen: Schotten, Idstein, Bensheim, Herrmannstein ... und wenn Du magst teil ich Dir auch meine Erfahrungen in Gießen mit - dann aber besser als PM.


----------



## MaxTTH (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Flo,

das klingt wirklich super! Welcher Trialer hätte nicht gerne so einen Park in seiner Umgebung 
Ich wohne nur sehr unweit von Frankfurt und kann euch gerne auch mal vor Ort ein paar Tipps geben! Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Ergebniss 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## BikePark_FFM (28. Juni 2011)

Klasse da bin ich ja net ganz auf verlorenem Posten hier im Bembel Town !
Danke euch für eure Antworten und freu mich das so spontan Hilfe angeboten wird.
wen Interesse besteht könnten wir ja nächsten Monat mal ein Grillen ansetzen und uns über alles austauschen ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich ein paar Leute finden würden um auf unserem Gelände was nettes zu bauen und natürlich dann auch dauerhaft uns zum Biken hier treffen würden.
Unser Gelände steht bei schönem Wetter jedem offen der Lust auf BMX, MTB und hoffendlich bald auch Trialen hatt. 
Ich werde versuchen noch Palletten zu besorgen Bretter Erde Balken Schaufeln etc... sind da.
Wer noch ein paar gute Links hatt zum Thema Streckenbau für trail als her damit...Danke
  wwwBikeParkFrankfurt.de  bei Facebook sind wir auch unter Bikepark Frankfurt     wer in die Gruppe will soll sich auf mich Flo Beziehen und das Trialen

Dann allen viel Spaß und gutes fahren
Euer Stahlfräse eV. Frankfurt / Flo


----------



## MaxTTH (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Flo,

wenn ihr mal ein Treffen vor Ort habt, poste den Termin einfach vorher hier rein - dann finden sich sicher ein paar Fahrer die vorbei kommen!
Zum Streckenbau: Ich würd dir empfehlen einfach mal in diese Gallerie rein zu schauen: 

http://fahrradtrial.info/Galerien/Trialimpressionen/index.html

hier kannst du dir mal anschauen was andere Vereine gebaut und gestellt haben  .

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## stonebreaker (30. Juni 2011)

moin.
hat irgendjemand lust heute abend eine kleine runde zu radeln?

Darmstadt?Frankfurt?Mainz?Sonstwo?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebreaker (30. Juni 2011)

moin.
hat irgendjemand lust heute abend eine kleine runde zu radeln?So gegen 18 Uhr?

Darmstadt?Frankfurt?Mainz?Sonstwo?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MaxTTH (30. Juni 2011)

Hey Alex,

kann Heute leider nicht. Wie sieht es Morgen aus - Mainz - Mallakoff? 

Grüße
Max


----------



## stonebreaker (30. Juni 2011)

Morgen kann ich auch aber erst so wie heute gegen 18 Uhr.Aber is ja lange hell 

Gruß Alex


----------



## MaxTTH (30. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade geschaut - ich werde so ab 17:40 am Mallakoff sein 

Grüße - Over and Out


----------



## MaxTTH (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts aus... Morgen, übermorgen ... Mainz, Darmstadt.. Jemand Zeit und Lust? 

Grüße


----------



## rontech (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo, zurück aus dem Urlaub und voller Tatendrang. Ist schon was in Planung an diesem Wochenende??? 
Mainz??? Felsenmeer???


----------



## MaxTTH (9. Juli 2011)

Heute treffen sich ein paar Leute gegen 14 Uhr oberer Parkplatz im Felsenmeer. Morgen ist Hessencup in Riedelbach. Ich werde versuchen bei beidem vor Ort zu sein 

Grüße over and out!


----------



## rontech (9. Juli 2011)

Wir kommen! Bis später...


----------



## TrialerPhil (9. Juli 2011)

HuHu 
ich werde morgen gegen 14:30 Uhr am Spielplatz (Schloss) sein.. Tamas kommt dann iwann nach 
also wer lust / zeit hat wird von mir jetzt auf "freiwilliger Basis gezwungen" zu kommen 

LG Philipp


----------



## MaxTTH (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Morgen sind wohl einige Leute im Felsenmeer wie ich dem Facebook entnehme. Genauere Uhrzeit ist mir unbekannt deshalb wird es bei mir wohl ca. 13 Uhr werden. Super wenn noch ein paar dazu stoßen!

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebreaker (29. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

Wie schauts aus? Trial am WE?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Juli 2011)

sicher. morgen in gießen 15:30 ;-)


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juli 2011)

ich kann nur am sonntag


----------



## stonebreaker (30. Juli 2011)

Morgen ist gut. wo willste denn fahren?


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juli 2011)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Morgen ist gut. wo willste denn fahren?


wollte so gegen 13uhr in mal aufm trialgelände in riedelbach sein und das mal checken was da so zum fahren ist..........
ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit


----------



## MaxTTH (1. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Morgen Vormittag Mainz? Mallakoff, Knokke2 und der geile Brunnen  ?

Ich werde denke ich so oder so da sein zum filmen und natürlich weil gutes Wetter gemeldet ist! Etwa 12 Uhr ist geplant.

Grüße over and out
Max


----------



## stonebreaker (1. August 2011)

Ohne mich. Muss wieder arbeiten :-(

Gruß Alex


----------



## stonebreaker (6. August 2011)

So Freunde. Wer hat Lust morgen gegen 12 Uhr ne Runde trialen zu gehen?

Ich würde sonst einfach 12 Uhr am Mallakoff sein.Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen. 

@MisterLimelight: Gießen ist mir etwas zu weit ;-)

Gruß Alex


----------



## stonebreaker (26. August 2011)

Hey. ich gehe morgen in Mainz radfahren. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePark_FFM (30. August 2011)

Zu Verkaufen ein Neu Aufgebautes Trial Bike
*600 Euro oder faires Angebot
*
Das Rad ist aus sehr vielen Neuteilen und einigen Gebrauchtteilen aufgebaut worden. 
Da ich leider verletzungbedingt den Sport nicht mehr ausführen kann muß ich mich von dem Rad trennen.
Den  Rahmen habe ich poliert nur mit lappen und Politur nix mit  Schleifpapier.dieser ist vom Vorbesitzer nur einmal gefahren worden und  hat nur wirklich winzige kleine Kratzer, keine Dellen, Beulen oder  Risse.
Es müßen aber noch Brake bosster verbaut werden und hinten  noch eine Magura HS33 da die V Break nicht so optimal passt habe diese  nur für den Verkauf noch montiert.
Vorne ist eine  Magura HS33 verbaut diese ist in einem guten Zustand

Auf wunsch gegen entsprechenden Aufpreiß Montiere ich gerne noch hinten eine Magura HS33

Folgende Teile sind neu :
Radnabe Hinten :  ZHI Industriegelagert
Radnabe Vorne :  Shogun Industriegelagert
Felgenränder     : Viz hinten  19" Holkammer  47mm
                           Viz vorne 20"  einfach       39mm   beide mit sechseck Löchern ( Gewichtsreduzierung ) und 36 loch
Speichen           :  Nirostahl
Nippel              : Alu
Gabel                : Echo SL 20" mit Magura 4 Lochaufnahme und Scheibenbremsen Aufnahme
Ahead Kappe   : Try All NUC
Steuersatz         : NG Thohrs Hammer Industriegelagert Aluschalen
Ritzel                : Trial Tech 12 Zähne Feststehendes Schraubritzel
Tretachse         :  Neco Isis Drive Industriegelagert
Rahmenschutz unter dem Tretlager
Griffe, Felgenbänder, Schlaüche..... 


Folgende Teile sind Gebraucht: aber fast Neuwertig
Vorbau             : Monty Carbonlook
Lenker              : Monty Poliert ( von mir )
Reifen               : Monty Profil hat fast keine Abnutzung
Freilauf Vorne   : 18 Z

Die Kurbeln sind von Gu haben Gebrauchsspuren an den Flanken aber technich voll OK

Gerne beantworte ich euch auch Fragen zum Rad
Bilder können natürlich zugesant werden
[email protected]


----------



## stonebreaker (30. August 2011)

Falscher Thread!


----------



## mattwink (18. September 2011)

moin

gari und ich fahren am dienstag ins felsenmeer, sind so gegen 11 am oberen parkplatz.
abends gehts dann weiter nach stuttgart.
noch jemand am start im odenwald?

viele grüße aus koblenz


----------



## stonebreaker (19. September 2011)

Na toll jetzt kommt ihr!

Kann net. hab nen Bänderriss und hocke zu Hause.

Viel Spaß und Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2011)

Morgen fahren wir zu dritt (Nico, Moppel und ich) nach Mainz zum radeln 

Werden so gegen 10 hier in KÃ¶ln losfahren 

Wer hat Zeit? Wo trifft man sich?


----------



## TrialerPhil (25. November 2011)

Morgen fahren Tamás und ich in Darmstadt.
Treffen uns um 14:00 Uhr unter der Überdachung vom Staatstheater Darmstadt.
Freuen uns über "mitfahrer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (25. November 2011)

ich düse mit nach Mainz. Spätestens 13 Uhr starten wir am Stresemannufer (?). Halt da, wo immer treffen ist 
Ein Spotführer wäre fein.


----------



## MaxTTH (25. November 2011)

Bin leider abartig krank... wünsch euch viel Spaß!
Liebe Grüße Max


----------



## mattwink (25. November 2011)

Überlege auch von Koblenz aus zu kommen, welches Verkehrsmittel nutzt ihr denn?
Würde den TransRegio oder den Express irgendwann gegen 11 nehmen, um um 12:00 / 12:30 am malakoff zu sein.


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. November 2011)

genau, malakoff heißt der treffpunkt 
Die Kölner Truppe wird mit 3 Mann 3 Räder und einer durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 60km/h im auto anreisen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. November 2011)

und MisterLimelight kommt mit mopsgeschwindigkeit  das trial-team-köln geht anschließend noch in die düsseldorfer altstadt, nur zur info ^^ prost


----------



## BraVe´ (26. November 2011)

Eben Frühstücken.. Fahrrad einladen und dann gehts los Richtung Fabi!  Let´s go ich freu mich auf neue Spots ;-)


----------



## MaxTTH (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

sagt mal... wird es dieses Jahr eine X-Mas Jam geben? Gäbe es allgemein Interesse? Habe nur gerade das Video von vor 2 Jahren gefunden 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8419513"]X-Mas Session Bike Trial Max Koch, Max Schrom & Alex HÃ¶hne 19.12.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

Grüße


----------



## stonebreaker (16. Dezember 2011)

Jo bin dabei! Lass mal morgen und Sonntag radfahren gehen.

Morgen 13 Uhr Mallakoff?
Sonntag 13 Uhr sagen wir Mallakoff?

Gruß Alex


----------



## stonebreaker (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo! Leute in Rhein-Main-Gebiet!

Hat irgendjemand Weihnachten überlebt?

Möchte morgen jemand radfahren? Ist mir egal wo!


Grüße Alex


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. Februar 2012)

Wer fährt denn noch in Darmstadt herum?
Als blutiger Anfänger würde ich mich gerne mal bei ein paar anderen anschliessen!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Georg,

es gibt auf jeden Fall noch 2-3 Leute die Darmstadt öfter mal nutzen. Ich erst in den letzten Tagen. Am Wochenende fahre ich aber auch öfter in Mainz oder im Felsenmeer. Momentan ist es aber einfach auch sau kalt  aber ich werds mal wieder reinschrieben wenn ich fahren gehen!

Kleiner DA Clip:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acSERWx2wbk&list=UUEJ_aqczpv1ET_d2zJ2uYxQ&index=1&feature=plcp"]Extreme MTB Stunts - Snow remake - Max Schrom      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen Max,

schön, dass noch etwas in Darmstadt geht!  
Im Moment kann ich ohnehin nur Nachmittags/Abends rumhüpfen, weil die Uni mal wieder mit Klausuren aufwartet


----------



## TrialerPhil (19. Februar 2012)

Hi Georg,
war heute erst wieder in DA fahren...
kannst Dich ja mal bei mir melden --> 015233617044

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Das_Playmobil (21. Februar 2012)

Prima, mach ich sobald ich meine Erkältung überstanden habe


----------



## stonebreaker (2. März 2012)

Hey Leuts.

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Biketrial am WE? Mainz, Darmstadt, Felsenmeer oder Frankfurt?

Gruß Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (2. März 2012)

Ich bin am Sa. in DA. 
Tamás und Georg wollten auch kommen.
Bin ab ca. 13:00h unter der Uberdachung vom Staatstheater.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. März 2012)

Am Sonntag findet wieder Sport in der City in Gießen statt. Wir haben ~40 Paletten, einen amtlichen Stamm, einen kleinen Stein und ein Dreieick gelegt aus 3 langen Baumstämmen. Es sollten circa 10 Leute kommen - falls aber noch jemand dazustoßen will ist er gerne willkommen. Nähere Info´s per PM.


----------



## MaxTTH (13. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hat Jemand Lust morgen im unteren Felsenmeer zu fahren? Oder gibt es alternativ Vorschläge?

Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (13. April 2012)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (14. April 2012)

Ich werde so gegen 13 Uhr da sein! Grüße


----------



## Roid (1. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, bin aus Frankfurt/Main!

gibts hier noch andere aus der Gegend?


----------



## TrialerPhil (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich komm aus Darmstadt, bin aber auch ab und zu in Frankfurt/Main unterwegs


----------



## maintrial (3. Mai 2012)

Und noch Einer,

komme aus Bad Homburg. Wenn du ein paar gute Spots kennst, komme ich gerne mal rum


----------



## TrialerPhil (3. Mai 2012)

in Darmstadt gibt viel!  fahren am Sa. wieder 
treffpunkt 13:30 am spielplatz am schloss.


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Mai 2012)

in bad homburg kann man schön fahren... 
ein trialer sitzt noch in friedberg.
aus bad homburg müsstest Du mal nach Riedelbach fahren, da geht´s ganz gut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. Mai 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> in bad homburg kann man schön fahren...
> ein trialer sitzt noch in friedberg.
> aus bad homburg müsstest Du mal nach Riedelbach fahren, da geht´s ganz gut ab.



aus friedberg? man ich war schon lange nicht mehr in der alten heimat! bekomme gar nichts mehr mit! wusste gar nicht, das es da jemanden gibt...


----------



## DaPete (10. Mai 2012)

Gelnhausen und Umgebung, sprich Spessart (Hahnenkamm) ist auch nie... ;-)


----------



## TrialerPhil (10. Mai 2012)

Soo... am Sa. dem 19.05 bin ich in Frankfurt.
Werde als erstes an der Hauptwache fahren -->
bin zwichen 13-14 uhr da   (kommt auf den zug an)


----------



## Lateiner (12. Mai 2012)

Ich komm aus Kitzingen am Main hab gerade mit dem Trialen angefangen.Hab aber das Gefühl ich bin der einzige hier in der nähe .Also wenns hier trialer gibt meldet euch bitte

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Roid (12. Mai 2012)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> Soo... am Sa. dem 19.05 bin ich in Frankfurt.
> Werde als erstes an der Hauptwache fahren -->
> bin zwichen 13-14 uhr da   (kommt auf den zug an)



also ich bin auch da!

wie siehts mit euch andern "Rhein-Main" Fahrern aus?


----------



## TrialerPhil (12. Mai 2012)

ich hab den anderen 2 bescheid gesagt 
vllt kommt auch mein Foto-Mensch mit.


----------



## maintrial (13. Mai 2012)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> Soo... am Sa. dem 19.05 bin ich in Frankfurt.
> Werde als erstes an der Hauptwache fahren -->
> bin zwichen 13-14 uhr da   (kommt auf den zug an)



Hi,

habe gerade meinen Steuersatz repariert. Bin also auch dabei!

Gruß
maintrial


----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Kitzingen am Main hab gerade mit dem Trialen angefangen.Hab aber das Gefühl ich bin der einzige hier in der nähe .Also wenns hier trialer gibt meldet euch bitte
> 
> Gruß Lateiner



hi,
ich bin aus würzburg und hatte schon mal geschrieben. aber die 18,7km sind natürlich eine ganz schöne strecke für ein fahrrad ohne sattel...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (14. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch. Bin leider im Moment in Hamburg und warte auf eine Schulter OP. Deshalb erstmal Pause für mich


----------



## Lateiner (14. Mai 2012)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin aus würzburg und hatte schon mal geschrieben. aber die 18,7km sind natürlich eine ganz schöne strecke für ein fahrrad ohne sattel...


Stimmt aba du kannst ja ma nach kt kommen oder ich nach Wü aber halt mitm zug oder so(auto fahren darf ich net)

Gibts in Wü noch mehr trialer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (14. Mai 2012)

hier in würzburg bin ich der einzige, aber es kommen ab und an noch welche aus der umgebung vorbei.


----------



## Lateiner (14. Mai 2012)

Wo kann man in würzburg trialen ?


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. Mai 2012)

das wird Dir der Florian schon noch zeigen. Komm halt mal weg von der Tastatur und fahr mal hin.


----------



## Lateiner (14. Mai 2012)

hast scho recht hab aba die nächste zeit keine zeit schule und so und in den ferien geh ich vllt arbeiten für neue parts und n 125er Führerschein.Deswegen kann ich momentan immer nur so ne halbe stunde vom schreibtisch weg und geh dann bei uns in der gartenschau fahren


----------



## stonebreaker (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute.

Also am Samstag den 19.5 ist in Frankfurt eine Demo mit 30.000 Menschen geplant. Das geht sogar so weit, dass S-Bahn Stationen nicht angefahren werden können. Ich würde vorschlagen, uns in einer anderen Stadt zu treffen! 

Was ist eigendlich mit Mainz?

Ihr seid drann!

Gruß Alex


----------



## TrialerPhil (16. Mai 2012)

Mainz hört sich gut an


----------



## stonebreaker (16. Mai 2012)

Behalten wir die Uhrzeit bei und wechseln den Ort.

Samstag den 19.5 um 13 Uhr in Mainz am Mallakoff!

Findet jeder im Google Maps!


----------



## Roid (16. Mai 2012)

mainz wär auch gut! ich hoffe nur, dass ich dann überhaupt aus FfM wegkomme. Da war heute schon alles abgesperrt und man musste außenrumfahren, obwohl noch garkeine Demonstranten da waren.

bis Samstag dann


----------



## JensMan (17. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs, wir sind noch bissl am Üben, aber wollen demnächst mal Felsenmeer machen und neue Spot´s kennenlernen.
Bis bald

www.ab-trial.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (18. Mai 2012)

Moin,
mein Zug ist morgen um 13:08 an der haltestelle "Mainz Römisches Theater"


----------



## mulacke (27. Mai 2012)

Käsekästchen-Trial im Felsenmeer am Sa 2.6. / 13:30
Hallo Zusammen, wollte am Sa. den 2.6. im Felsenmeer trialen gehen. Hier kann mit Kreide im kleine Sektionen in die Felsen malen (Käsekästchentrial). Motivierender ist sich gegenseitig Sektionen zu malen.


----------



## TrialerPhil (28. Mai 2012)

Denk mal da bin ich dabei


----------



## mulacke (31. Mai 2012)

werde dann statt Samstag doch am Sonntag den 3.6. im Felsenmeer sein. So gegen 13:00


----------



## MaxTTH (1. Juni 2012)

Sonntag passt mir denke ich auch gut! Muss nur überlegen ob man die erste Internet live Übertragung von einem Trial Weltcup weltweit verpassen darf  Diese startet 13:45 Uhr ... Wie wäre es wenn wir wieder um 10 oder 11 Uhr starten? Grüße


----------



## Lateiner (1. Juni 2012)

Wo im www is die ubertragung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (1. Juni 2012)

hier.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Juni 2012)

Dann weis ich was ich am sonntag schau!


----------



## MaxTTH (3. Juni 2012)

Kommt heute nun Jemand ins Felsenmeer? Aktuell ganz leichter Regen...


----------



## TrialerPhil (3. Juni 2012)

Ich werde nicht kommen... Hab kein Fahrer :/


----------



## MaxTTH (5. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

hat Jemand Lust am Donnerstag (Feiertag) im Felsenmeer zu fahren? Gerne auch mal wieder unten!
Und fährt Jemand aus der Region nach Bad Endbach zum Hessencup bzw. hätte Lust sich anzuschließen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (5. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich würde super gern mit nach Bad Endbach zum Hessencup!

wenn Du mich wieder von der haltestelle aufsammeln kannst wär ich im felsenmeer dabei


----------



## MaxTTH (6. Juni 2012)

Niemand sonst noch dabei? Dann würde ich es sehr vom Wetter abhänig machen  können uns ja auch kurzfristig verständigen!
Grüße


----------



## TrialerPhil (6. Juni 2012)

oki, machen wir... nummer haste ja


----------



## maintrial (7. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre am Samstag(NDM) und Sonntag(Hessencup) nach Bad Endbach.
Habe auch noch einen Platz frei.


----------



## TrialerPhil (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnen soll fahr ich mit´m Max nach Bad Endbach.
wenn du auch bei regen fährst würd ich dann mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (22. Juni 2012)

Sonntag 13:00 uhr Felsenmeer (Oben)
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## JensMan (22. Juni 2012)

Werden vielleicht auch ma kommen.


----------



## stonebreaker (23. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Roid (18. Juli 2012)

Wir treffen uns morgen in Frankfurt so gegen 14Uhr an der Hauptwache.

ist jetzt vllt etwas knapp, aber lieber spät als garnicht! also wenn noch jemand mit will, ist er herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## maintrial (18. Juli 2012)

Endlich ist was los in Frankfurt

Bin dabei!


----------



## TrialerPhil (19. Juli 2012)

ich bin eig. immer dabei 
kann nächstes WE gern nochmal nach Fra. kommen!


----------



## maintrial (19. Juli 2012)

biketrialer schrieb:


> würde auch mal vorbeikommen, kann aber erst fühstenes ab 16 15uhr da sein.....wie siehts denn bei euch mit fahren am wochenende aus?



Am Wochenende ist die EM in Riedelbach. Komm doch dahin zum Zuschauen!


----------



## MaxTTH (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

für die die es noch nicht gelesen haben. Ab Morgen ca. 17 Uhr sind ein paar Jungs aus Leipzig im Felsenmeer unterwegs. Bis Sonntag haben Sie vor Ort eine Ferienwohnung. Ich werde mich vermutlich, ab Donnerstag, ein zwei Tage anschließen. Hoffe ein paar von euch ebenfalls 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## biketrialer (10. August 2012)

bin am samstag ab 13 uhr oben im felsenmeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (13. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Treffen wir uns um 13Uhr in *Bad Homburg* bei Frankfurt/M zum trialen!

Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt......

Falls jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja melden


----------



## Sticiouz (19. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 14:30 in Giessen Innenstadt am Brunnen hinter der Sparkasse gleich beim McD. Limelight´s mit am Start. 

*S*


----------



## Roid (15. November 2012)

Hallo Leute 

wir treffen uns am Sonntag (18.11.2012)  um* 14Uhr in Darmstadt am Schloss Spielplatz*


----------



## TrialerPhil (15. November 2012)

Wie in FB besprochen... bin dabei


----------



## OM-Armin (15. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
darf bei Euch ein Anfänger mit trialen, der auch  nicht mehr der Jüngste ist ??
Bin dieses Jahr den Hessen Cup und Norddeutscher Trial Cup mitgefahren (schwarz/weise Spur). Leider ist hier in Rodgau Trial Niemandsland.
Alleine machst ja auch nicht so viel Spaß.

Grüße, 

Armin


----------



## TrialerPhil (15. November 2012)

klar! wir freuen uns immer wenn jemand zum Trialen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (17. November 2012)

Hallo

gibts eigentlich dieses trialgelände in rauenberg unter der autobahnbrücke noch?

war da mal vor jahren auf nem event. wenn ja kann dort jeder fahren oder muss man einem verein oder sowas angehören.

gruß basti


----------



## JensMan (18. November 2012)

Hallo. Kann mir mal jemand die GPS daten geben wo dieser Spielplatz ist?
Und wo man da am besten Parken kann.
Wollen heute auch mal vorbei schauen.
Die Aschaffenburger


----------



## thoomas (18. November 2012)

Hi!
Bin auch ein Aschaffenburger! 
Wie Jens schon sagte kommen wir auch nach DA heute.
Allerdings wissen wir noch nicht genau wo.
Wäre gut wenn uns jemand den genauen Ort senden könnte.


----------



## Roid (18. November 2012)

http://goo.gl/maps/1NQZT

hier müsst ihr hin, auf den Friedensplatz. das Fähnchen sitz bei Maps etwas zu weit links.


----------



## JensMan (18. November 2012)

Alles klar. Fahren um 13 Uhr los. Denke das wir 14 Uhr schaffen. Kommt auf die Parkplatzsuche an. Bis denne


----------



## thoomas (18. November 2012)

Ok, alles klar...super. Bis dann.


----------



## Roid (23. November 2012)

Hey Leute, letzten Sonntag war super! waren 9 Fahrer, hat richtig Bock gemacht! 
deswegen treffen wir uns am kommenden *Sonntag* erneut zum fahrn.

wieder wie beim letzten mal:

in *Darmstadt um 14:00Uhr, Friedensplatz* http://goo.gl/maps/1NQZT

Also wer will kann gerne kommen!


----------



## JensMan (25. November 2012)

Also wir kommen auch wieder. Bis denne


----------



## OM-Armin (25. November 2012)

Hallo Leute...,
ich fand es auch klasse und komme auch wieder hin.


----------



## stonebreaker (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jungs wie siehts aus kleine trialsession am 29.12 in Mainz? Wer ist dabei?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (21. Dezember 2012)

Falle leider verletzungsbedingt aus, das nächste mal gerne wieder.


----------



## rontech (21. Dezember 2012)

Haben uns Termin notiert und wären mit dabei.


----------



## TrialerPhil (21. Dezember 2012)

Denke bei mir geht der 29. auch klar


----------



## stonebreaker (23. Dezember 2012)

Na was los? War's das? Wo sind denn die ganzen Darmstädter? Kommt schon das letzte mal diesen Jahres kriegen wir doch noch mehr zusammen!


----------



## Sticiouz (23. Dezember 2012)

Hm. Ich bin zwar kein Darmstädter dafür Schönwetterfahrer. Sollte es halbwegs trocken sein würde ich auch kommen. Wo ist denn die Location eigentlich? In MZ kenne ich mich leider so gar nicht aus.


----------



## stonebreaker (24. Dezember 2012)

Uferstraße 4, 55116 Mainz

http://m.google.com/u/m/_6lGF6

So Freunde das sollte Schon fast reichen! Was fehlt? Richtig die Uhrzeit. Ich schlage um 13 Uhr vor. Was meint ihr?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. Dezember 2012)

ich schlage 10:30 uhr vor, damit die Leute mit weiter Anreise auch im hellen fahren können und es nicht 2 Stunden nachdem alle da sind wieder dunkel wird ...


----------



## stonebreaker (24. Dezember 2012)

Hey gute Idee!

Kommst du auch Björn?


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Dezember 2012)

Fährt jemand aus Richtung Heidelberg an und könnte mich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch vorbei kommen


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Dezember 2012)

ja, ich komme auch. Wolkig, bis zu 10° - das lässt sich aushalten 
10:30 Uhr bin ich da.
Lässt sich in der Straße "Am Winterhafen" noch kostenlos parken?


----------



## stonebreaker (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja kannst du aber weiter hinten an der Eisenbahnbrücke.


----------



## stonebreaker (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo! Kommt da noch wer? Grade sind wir zu zweit! Geht mal garnicht!


----------



## rontech (29. Dezember 2012)

stonebreaker schrieb:


> Hallo! Kommt da noch wer? Grade sind wir zu zweit! Geht mal garnicht!



Genau,  auch der "zweite" würde gerne wissen, wo ihr seid?


----------



## JensMan (29. Dezember 2012)

Also wir Ab-Trial´er, fahren zuhause. Mainz ist doch leider etwas weiter weg. In Darmstadt dann wieder. Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (4. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

wenn es Morgen nicht regnen sollte, drehe ich eine Neujahrsrunde im Felsenmeer! Jemand Interesse?

Grüße


----------



## TrialEd (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Trial-Freunde,
ich komme aus Frankfurt und interessiere mich für das Thema, wann trefft ihr euch mal wieder? Kann ich da einfach zusehen?
MfG


----------



## Sticiouz (10. Februar 2013)

Geh doch einfach am 2.3./3.3. mal nach Gießen zu "Sport in der City". Da gibt´s wieder Trial zum Anfassen


----------



## TrialEd (10. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis nur leider bin ich an diesem Wochenende nicht verfügbar... das ist echt ärgerlich!


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. März 2013)

Es ist wieder Sport in der City in Gießen! Hier die derzeitigen Infos:
- Termin 3.3., offizieller Beginn ~12 Uhr.
- ich werde an dem Tag nicht da sein, Sönke und Lukas geben aber gas. Derzeit sind´s ~ 8 Leute.
- Wie gehabt: Jam-Format mit dem Musik-Würfel und gelegentlicher Moderation.
- Am selben Ort wie letztes Jahr !
- Hindernisse werden wieder vom Gartenamt gesponsort. Wir haben 5 Baumstämme, 5 kleine Steine, 20 Paletten etc. - Langeweile ausgeschlossen.
- es sollte wieder eine Spritkostenbeteiligung/erstattung seitens der Stadt erfolgen.
- Wäre schön, wenn sich 10-15 Leute finden würden die gemeinsam Spaß auf dem Rad haben. 

Es darf gerne weitergesagt werden. so war´s letztes Jahr: https://vimeo.com/3827331

Ihr könnt ruhig mit Freundin anreisen: Verkaufsoffener Sonntag 
Hier weitere Info´s inkl. Flyer seitens der Stadt: http://www.giessen-tourismus.de/de/home/46/

Es wird ein Fest!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2013)

KÃ¶ln/Ddorf sind bisher mit Gorez, Moppel, Elias und mir dabei


----------



## Sticiouz (6. April 2013)

Morgen (Sonntag) in Gießen. 14Uhr am Brunnen an der Sparkasse. Los.. Ärsche hoch. Hin kommen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. April 2013)

Fährt jemand zum Worldcup nach Heubach und hat noch einen Platz frei? Alternativ kann ich auch fahren ab Gießen. Gerne auch nur 1 Tag.


----------



## stonebreaker (5. Mai 2013)

Heute. 13 Uhr Felsenmeer. Oben. Gruß Alex


----------



## bassrider2 (31. Mai 2013)

Hi, gibt es jemanden in Darmstadt der bereit währe mich mal kurz mit seinem Trial-Bike fahren zu lassen. Bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich mir nen Trial-Bike kaufen möchte oder nicht. So einmahl antesten würde mir die Entscheidung doch wesentlich einfacher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticiouz (31. Mai 2013)

26"? 20"? Selbst bei den "Grossen" wirst Du im Vergleich zu ´nem "normalen" Rad kaum den sofortige Wohlfühleffekt haben. Trial ist schon sehr eigen und man muss schon ein bisshcen in´s kalte Wasser springen. Wenn Du aber wirklich Interesse hast wird Dich das bisschen "Bockigkeit" von so nem Bike am Anfang nicht abhalten.


----------



## bassrider2 (31. Mai 2013)

joa bei meiner größe ( 2m ) glaube ich müsste schon nen 26" bike her. Aber wie gesagt ich denke wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte hier in Darmstadt oder Umgebung mich einfach mal auf so nen bike draufzustellen und zu sehen wie sich das anfühlt wäre mir schon bestens geholfen.


----------



## MaxTTH (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bei mir in Weiterstadt kannst du sehr gerne mal auf eines meiner Bikes steigen.
Ich hab gerade sogar eines, dass ich verkaufen möchte 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## Roid (20. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, wir treffen uns jetzt doch am *Sonntag* ab 9:00Uhr in Darmstadt



Treffpunkt: Friedensplatz

http://goo.gl/maps/9E5Z9


----------



## thoomas (21. Juni 2013)

9uhr?


----------



## Sticiouz (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, "geile" Idee. Sich Sonntag nachts aus´m Bett schälen und Frühstück auf´m Trialrad in Darmstadt. Ööh.. Ich glaub ich dreh mich da lieber nochmal um.


----------



## Roid (21. Juni 2013)

Nach ständigem Hin und Her
Jetzt doch Samstag 15uhr! 

  @Sticiouz wie siehts aus, biste am Start?


----------



## thoomas (22. Juni 2013)

Sind bis jetzt 5 Zusagen für heute 15Uhr in Darmstadt! 
Auf Leute...schaffen doch sicher noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## Sticiouz (22. Juni 2013)

Neee... ich muss passen. Muss heute noch schaffen.  
Viel Spass für Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhopp (13. Juli 2013)

Moin,

gibts auch in Frankfurt oder Main Tanunus Kreis paar Leute denen man mal zusehen kann? Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo man die Spots findet um da mal nachzuhaken 

Danke euch

Gruß


----------



## Sticiouz (13. Juli 2013)

Frankfurt ist schon ein bissl Spotwüste und MTK ist auch nicht gerade so der Reißer. Kann Dir aber mal Bescheid geben, wenn mal in der Nähe was ist.. Dann kannst ja mal dazu kommen.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (13. Juli 2013)

Sticiouz schrieb:


> Frankfurt ist schon ein bissl Spotwüste und MTK ist auch nicht gerade so der Reißer. Kann Dir aber mal Bescheid geben, wenn mal in der Nähe was ist.. Dann kannst ja mal dazu kommen.




hi, das wäre wirklich richtig klasse. Hab da echt Interesse!


----------



## thoomas (13. Juli 2013)

Fahren öfter in Aschaffenburg, Darmstadt,  Felsenmeer. Bist Du auf FB?
Dann kann ich Dich in unsere Gruppe einladen und schon weißt Du wo und wann wir fahren! ;-)


----------



## Stoppelhopp (13. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Fahren öfter in Aschaffenburg, Darmstadt,  Felsenmeer. Bist Du auf FB?
> Dann kann ich Dich in unsere Gruppe einladen und schon weißt Du wo und wann wir fahren! ;-)



In FB bin ich, ja.

Weiss zwar net wo das Felsenmeer ist, aber das lässt sich ja rausfinden.
Nur die entfernung ist etwas blöd. Aber am WE bestimmt machbar.

Ab und an zumindest. bin verheiratet und hab Familie, aber das liese sich sicherlich einrichten.

Ich würde mich freuen!


----------



## thoomas (13. Juli 2013)

Kenne auch jemanden der aus Frankfurt kommt. Er fährt auch öfter mal mit uns.
Findet sich sicher mal was. Schick mir einfach mal ne PM, wie ich Dich auf FB finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. August 2013)

hi, wollte mit einem kollegen mal die reise ins felsenmeer antreten. wer ist denn vor ort am sonntag???


----------



## thoomas (1. August 2013)

Evtl bin ich da. Ab 11 sind drei dort, das weiß ich von FB! ;-)


----------



## florianwagner (3. August 2013)

also wir werden morgen so gegen 12uhr oben am felsenmeer sein, david hoffmann hat sich auch angekündigt. wer kommt denn noch alles???


----------



## gyuri (6. August 2013)

Wo ist diese Felsenmeer genau?


----------



## Hoffes (10. August 2013)

Morgen bin ich ab ca 12 im Felsenmeer 


Gruß Hoffes 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CzarFlo (19. August 2013)

Gude, 
bin neu hier und wollte mich mal umhorchen, ob es ein paar Trialer im Raum Wiesbaden/Idstein/Limburg hier gibt. Bin Mitglied beim AMC-Idstein (Motorrad- und Fahrradtrialverein) und haben n schönes Gelände, allerdings suche ich n paar Leute um in der Stadt rumzucruisen. 

Grütze,
Flo


----------



## tommytrialer (20. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

gerne würde ich am Samstag den 31. August zu einer schönen Felsenmeer Session einladen. Ich bringe noch ein paar Jungs von meinem Team mit und wir wären von ca. 12 - 17 Uhr da. Würden viel Fahren, bisschen Filmen und einfach eine gute Zeit haben.

Würde mich freuen ein paar alte, aber auch ein paar neue Jungs und gerne auch Mädels zu sehen, egal welche Leistungsstufe.

Treffpunkt oberer Parkplatz.

Grüße Tommy


----------



## Luke_93 (20. August 2013)

Hi, ich würde kommen wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich das Felsenmeer finden kann ;-)


----------



## SiGü (21. August 2013)

Bin evtll. auch dabei!


----------



## tommytrialer (22. August 2013)

Felsenmeer Session

Termin
31. August
Uhrzeit 12 Uhr  17 Uhr

Adresse Parkplatz
Felsberg 3
64686 Beedenkirchen

Link Google Maps
https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&q=felsenmeer+afrika+restaurant&fb=1&gl=de&hq=felsenmeer+afrika+restaurant&cid=0,0,10172298096163807836&ei=MxwTUt6NHoqH4ASwsIGYAg&ved=0CJQBEPwSMAs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (30. August 2013)

Denkt dran...morgen 12 Uhr Felsenmeer...better be there


----------



## Anxtheone (26. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, suche Fahrer und eine Halle um im Winter zu Trainieren Raum HG und Frankfurt und MTK !!!


Haltet Ihr alle Winterschlaf oder wie?


----------



## OM-Armin (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin, Moin...,  irgendwie sind alle im Winterschlaf !!!
Obwohl das Wetter doch gar nicht so kalt ist.
Ich gehe heute Nachmittag ein bisschen trialen....

Grüße,  Armin


----------



## JensMan (29. Dezember 2013)

Armin hat du einen FB-Account ? Gebe den mal durch


----------



## OM-Armin (29. Dezember 2013)

JensMan schrieb:


> Armin hat du einen FB-Account ? Gebe den mal durch




FB Account ??  

Übrigens wie schon zuvor geschrieben..., um 13 Uhr in Raunhein an der Anne Frank Schule trialen

Grüße,   Armin


----------



## JensMan (29. Dezember 2013)

Facebook


----------



## OM-Armin (29. Dezember 2013)

Facebook  na klar..., das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin.
Nö...., hab ich nicht. Da bin ich wohl zu altmodisch.


----------



## JensMan (29. Dezember 2013)

Also wir sind zu 3-5 leute wo heute fahren wenn willste schauste auch vorbei. Fahren in Scheune mit Paletten. Wenn wetter wirklich top bleibt evtl. Aburg unsicher machen.


----------



## OM-Armin (29. Dezember 2013)

Habe mich schon in Raunheim verabredet und fahre gleich los. Ist ganz nett dort. Schöne Mauern Steine und sonstiges was fordert...
Komme bei Gelegenheit aber auch gerne wieder mal bei auch vorbei.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Telfonnummern tauschen.
Grüße,  Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensMan (29. Dezember 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/246695708793390/

Oky evtl. den link ma speichern wenn er geht


----------



## Sticiouz (31. Dezember 2013)

Sch... FB.


----------



## OM-Armin (31. Dezember 2013)

Sticiouz schrieb:


> Sch... FB.


Hey Trialer, habt ihr euch heute ausgetobt...?  Leider hat es bei mir nicht gepasst, musste noch was arbeiten. Hatte mit Thorsten noch telefoniert. Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt fahre ich ein bisschen in Klein-Krotzenburg. Thorsten wollte eventuell auch kommen.
Wünsche Dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Grüße,  Armin


----------



## Insomnia- (4. April 2014)

Sport in der City Gießen!
Diesen Sonntag ;D


----------



## Anxtheone (18. April 2014)

Wer fährt dieses WE im Rhein-Main????


----------



## Anxtheone (19. April 2014)

Das kann doch net sein, dass keiner in der nähe von FFm Trial fährt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anxtheone (19. April 2014)

Wo kann man sich sonst noch verabreden zum fahren in der nähe von FFM ???


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. April 2014)

Am Montag wird wohl ein bisschen in Friedberg oder Bad Nauheim gefahren.


----------



## Anxtheone (19. April 2014)

Sagt mal bitte bescheid wo und wann genau, würde sehr gerne mitkommen!!!


----------



## Sticiouz (24. April 2014)

Sonntag, kleine Session auf´m Gelände in Klein Linden. Danach ´n bissl Street Trial in Gießen. Ok.. ist nicht wirklich RheinMain.. aber trotzdem geil


----------



## Anxtheone (1. Mai 2014)

Heute Trialen in Friedberg


----------



## Anxtheone (1. Mai 2014)

War mal wieder richtig cool ;-)


----------



## Anxtheone (1. Mai 2014)




----------



## sierraindia (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Trial Community Rhein/Main,

bin hier am trainieren der Trial Basics in Frankfurt City.
Wer meldet sich hier zu einem Meet'n'Trial?!


----------



## Anxtheone (24. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei wenn ich wieder Fit bin, leider Krank momentan....


----------



## thoomas (24. Juni 2014)

Hi! 
Sind so gut wie immer Mittwochs ab 18uhr auf dem Trialgelände in Kleinkrotzenburg. 

Sa oder So auch, oder ab und an Aschaffenburg, Felsenmeer, Darmstadt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (1. Juli 2014)

Hey,

bin die nächsten 3 Wochen in Mainz.
fährt jemand mal unter der Woche oder diesen Samstag in der city rum? 

Gabriel


----------



## thoomas (1. Juli 2014)

Morgen 18uhr in Kleinkrotzenburg!  ;-)


----------



## micast (12. August 2014)

Ich würde mir gerne mal Nähe Mainz den Sport anschauen. Ich fahre schon lange MTB und finde Trial Biking sehr interessant. Könnte ich bei einem Treffen ggf. mal dazu kommen, mich auf ein Bike setzen und ein paar Basics erlernen? Solch ein Bike kann man ja auch nirgends ausleihen. Im Gegenzug würde ich auch mein Longboard mitbringen und jemanden das Sliden näher bringen


----------



## Anxtheone (12. August 2014)

Also ich fahr regelmäßig in Mühlheim am Main ;-) auf eins der Bikes wirst du dich sicherlich nicht setzen können (Sattel?) Kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen und Probieren XD


----------



## micast (12. August 2014)

Ja die Formulierung mit "setzen" war etwas blöde  Mülheim ist ja doch noch ein ganzes Stück, aber denke bis dahin geht das StudiTicket. Nach dem 21. werde ich nochmal Zeit haben.


----------



## Trial-Team (14. August 2014)

Hallo, gibt es Biker auch im Raum Koblenz


----------



## gyuri (30. August 2014)

Jemand morgen in Felsenmeer?


----------



## Anxtheone (16. September 2014)

Fährt jemand momentan?


----------



## sierraindia (18. September 2014)

Grüße die Trial Community,

bin am 24.09. im leichten Training - nahe Frankfurt Hbf, einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (25. September 2014)

Bin ab Oktober beruflich in Frankfurt und wollte mal vorsorglich Hallo sagen...
Falls es eine FFM-Gruppe auf Facebook gibt freue ich mich geaddet zu werden: https://www.facebook.com/sebastian.biketrial


----------



## Petrum (5. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag 07.12. sind wir in Mainz  zu 4. aus Stuttgart nd werden eine kleine Session machen. Malakoff, Blauer Spielplatz, Mauer Brunnen usw werden wir anfahren. Wer lust hat, sagt bescheid, denke wir werden so gegen 11-12 anfangen!


----------



## gyuri (27. August 2015)

Jemand am Wochenende zum Felsenmeer oder ins Murgtal bei Raumünzach?


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. Oktober 2015)

X-Mas Session Mainz 2015 ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2015)

Datum?
Wenn nicht gerade Heiligabend: Dabei!

Am 5.12. ist erstmal Nikolaus-Trial bei uns. Wie sieht es mit dem 19.12. aus?


----------



## Hoffes (31. Oktober 2015)

Denke das ich auch dabei bin

Alte Zeiten wieder erleben 


Morgen Felsenmeer 11 uhr wenn jemand bock hat.

Treffpunkt ist oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. August 2016)

Guden!

Elias und ich wollten morgen und übermorgen ins Felsenmeer, weil wir Schönborn logistisch nicht packen.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust zu kommen und/oder ist ortskundig?

Mountainbike kommt auch mit. Darf man da irgendwo 'ne Nacht Zelten ohne Stress zu bekommen?


Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Hoffes (12. August 2016)

Sonntags könnte ich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialstyle1998 (20. September 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin ab Montag für ein paar Jahre in Mainz studieren... Wohne wahrscheinlich erstmal in Weisenau.
Gibt es noch ein paar aktive Fahrer in Mainz / Umgebung?
Wie sieht es überhaupt in Mainz mit dem Fahren aus? Gibt es da ein paar gute Spots?

Liebe Grüße,
Jannis Oing


----------



## Hoffes (21. September 2016)

Spots gibt's ein paar in Mainz 

War ja im Frühjahr eine kleine Session dort. 

Aktive gibt es nicht so viele gerade so viel ich weis.


----------



## Trialstyle1998 (21. September 2016)

Die checke ich dann alle mal ab  
Bin zumindest schon mal in einer Whatsapp Gruppe mit 3 aktiven aus dem Großraum gelandet.


----------



## Trialoholic (4. Januar 2018)

Ist jemand in Rhein-Main noch aktiv. Will mal wieder meine müden knochen bewegen. LG


----------



## OM-Armin (5. März 2018)

Trialoholic schrieb:


> Ist jemand in Rhein-Main noch aktiv. Will mal wieder meine müden knochen bewegen. LG


Ja...., wir fahren ziemlich regelmäßig. Sind fast jeden Sonntag aktiv und auch oft in der Woche. Wir sind auch den ganzen Winter gefahren


----------



## OM-Armin (5. März 2018)

Anxtheone schrieb:


> Also ich fahr regelmäßig in Mühlheim am Main ;-) auf eins der Bikes wirst du dich sicherlich nicht setzen können (Sattel?) Kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen und Probieren XD


Dein Post ist zwar schon lange her , aber fährst Du eigentlich noch in Mühlhein ?? Würde mich mal interessieren wo du da fährst ?


----------



## AlpinistTimm (9. November 2019)

Seid ihr noch aktiv?
Ich komme aus dem Enduro Bereich und habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Inspired gekauft. Ich bin noch Anfänger, aber ehrgeizig. 
Komme aus Frankfurt, vielleicht mag jemand mal fahren. 
Grüße Timm


----------



## HughHoeffner (16. August 2021)

Servus...
ich hab auch frisch angefangen mit dem Trial Biken und suche gerade nach Leuten zum fahren und austauschen im Mainzer Raum. 
Falls jemand bock hat, gerne melden. 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klingklang (22. November 2022)

Jemand aus ma/wo/mz (noch) aktiv?


----------



## Fabian_F89 (23. November 2022)

Fange gerade an... Wohne bei Frankfurt und suche Anschluss.


----------

